# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Суд над Бхагават-Гитой

## Надежда108

С информацией о прошедших судах можно ознакомиться на сайте http://gita-tomsk.ru/

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> С информацией о прошедших судах можно ознакомиться на сайте http://gita-tomsk.ru/


ссылка не работает

----------


## Надежда108

Жаль, что не открывается. Здесь много интересного о процессе.
Попробуем донести информацию как-то иначе.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

ссылка открывалась
Я по ней сегодня заходила на сайт гита-томск

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

работает

----------


## Ivan

я заходил днем, а сейчас не заходит, но через анонимайзер не дает войти касперский, пишет что сайт gita-tomsk содержит или вредоносную ссылку или вирус

----------


## Ivan

к сожалению через анонимайзер все сайты выдают вирус от касперсого
а сайт http://gita-tomsk.ru/ вероятнее всего упал

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

не заходит.

видать она сильна, что лает на слона...

----------


## Елена Багавова

С нод32 ссылка работает,
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ОФИЦИАЛЬНОЕ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ ЦЕНТРА ОБЩЕСТВ СОЗНАНИЯ КРИШНЫ В РОССИИ ПО ПОВОДУ СУДА НАД «БХАГАВАД-ГИТОЙ КАК ОНА ЕСТЬ»
28 декабря в г. Томске возобновится суд над «Бхагавад-гитой как она есть» в переводе и с комментариями А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады. Российские последователи Общества сознания Кришны и индуисты всего мира ждут решения суда и надеются на его объективность.
При этом, сам факт того, что великое священное писание с признанными в мире комментариями предстало перед судом, глубоко задевает религиозные чувства последователей индуизма и простых людей, о чем свидетельствует волна публикаций во всем мире. 
Мы понимаем, что Прокуратура должна следить за тем, чтобы в обществе не распространялись материалы экстремистского содержания, но еще раз хотим обратить внимание на тот факт, что русский перевод «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть» уже дважды проходил прокурорскую проверку в 2004 и 2005 г. Третье издание русского перевода, выпущенное в 2007 г., практически не отличается от предыдущего издания - в нем всего лишь исправлены некоторые стилистические и смысловые погрешности. По какой-то причине этот аргумент не принимается в расчет работниками прокуратуры.
К сожалению, в преддверии суда появились заявления, в которых утверждается, что в Индии не знают, что процесс в Томске - это процесс именно над переводом и комментариями А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады «Бхагавад-гита как она есть», и была сделана попытка отделить текст книги Прабхупады от текста самой Гиты. 
Простой мониторинг индийских СМИ доказывает их полную осведомленность о деталях процесса. Кроме того, в своем выступлении перед Парламентом Индии министр иностранных дел С.М.Кришна очень точно описал всю фактологию судебного процесса, указав, какая именно книга является предметом судебного разбирательства, сказал о том, что правительство Индии находится с самого начала этого суда в контакте с Обществом сознания Кришны, а затем назвал сам судебный процесс над книгой абсурдным. «Нам представляется что жалоба в местный суд - это работа некоторых невежественных или неправильно мотивированных людей. Хотя эта жалоба явно абсурдна, мы отнеслись к этому вопросу серьезно, и Посольство Индии внимательно следит за этим судебным делом» - добавил министр.
Неадекватность утверждений, на которых базируется обвинение, очевидна не только специалистам. Приведем две цитаты из «экспертного заключения»:
«Точно так же священный долг кшатрия - сражаться, и он должен исполнять его, даже если приходится сражаться с друзьями или родственниками». (БГ 2:15, с. 99)
Присутствует призыв к насильственному действию - к сражению с противниками. Лексемы «нужно» и «должен» содержат побудительную семантику и совмещают жанровые признаки совета, призыва, рекомендации, указания, установки. В данных контекстах может восприниматься любое из этих значений, в частности, значение  призыва.
...
«Кришна  персонифицируется  в  вероучении  MOCK как  божество  смерти и разрушения: «Я... среди вершащих правосудие - ЯМА, повелитель смерти» («Бхагавад-Гита как она есть» гл. 10, текст 29). «Я - всепоглощающая смерть...» (там же, текст 34)».
Хочется обратить внимание, что в «экспертном заключении» разбираются фразы, вырванные из контекста, и что экстремизм ищется в самом тексте Бхагавад-гиты, а не только в комментариях.
Из материалов предоставленной в суд экспертизы явствует, что сам по себе этот суд создает опасный прецедент попытки разрешить теологические споры с помощью светского суда.  
Следует также еще раз подчеркнуть тот факт, что в Индии едва ли кто-то проводит различия между Бхагавад-гитой и «Бхагавад-гитой как она есть». Перевод и комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады высоко оценил в своей речи на Джанмаштами посол Индии, об этом же говорит в своем послании Президент Индии Пратибха Патил: «В течение нескольких последних десятилетий Общество сознания Кришны играет очень важную роль в популяризации вечного, исполненного благородства учения Шримад Бхагавад-гиты во многих странах за пределами Индии».
У нас есть письма видных ученых-индологов и религиозных лидеров, в частности Вишвеши Тиртхи и Лакшмивары Тиртхи, глав Мадхва-сампрадаи, знаменитого во всем мире учителя йоги Б.К.С Айенгара, ученых из университетов Дели, Варанаси, Ньюпорта – специалистов по Бхагавад-гите с мировым именем. Все они отмечают точность перевода Шрилы Прабхупады и строгое следование комментаторской традиции. «Бхагавад-гита как она есть» используется в качестве учебного пособия на занятиях по религии и философии не только в самой Индии, но и в признанных университетах мира, таких как Гарвард и Оксфорд.
Именно поэтому в своем официальном заявлении посол Индии в России г-н А.Малхотра назвал этот процесс «абсурдом, граничащим с фарсом».
При этом всем совершенно очевидно, что целью этой атаки является запрещение свободного вероисповедования для членов Международного общества сознания Кришны. Именно поэтому в своей речи в Парламенте Индии министр иностранных дел господин С.М.Кришна упомянул, что Общество сознания Кришны периодически сталкивается с проблемами в своем функционировании и что посольство отслеживает их и оказывает необходимую поддержу. Эта ситуация показала явный диссонанс между реальным положением, которое Международное общество сознания Кришны занимает в Индии, с попытками некоторых недобросовестных людей объявить МОСК сектой, не имеющей отношения к индуизму.
Мы надеемся, что привлечение к процессу серьезных ученых и участие в нем Уполномоченного по правам человека в России Владимира Лукина позволит поставить точку в этом досадном инциденте.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:

"Если и есть во всем этом какая-то моя заслуга, то она заключается только в том, что я старался представить Бхагавад-гиту такой, как она есть, не делая никаких изменений. До сих пор все английские издания Бхагавад-гиты предпринимались с целью удовлетворить чьи-либо личные амбиции. Однако мы представляем Бхагавад-гиту как она есть и стремимся донести до читателя суть миссии Верховной Личности Бога, Кришны. Свою удачу мы видим в том, чтобы рассказать людям о воле Кришны, а не о воле какого-нибудь мирского краснобая, будь то политик, философ или ученый, ибо несмотря на все свои познания в других областях, они ровным счетом ничего не знают о Кришне. Когда Кришна говорит: Ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мадяджи мам намаскуру и т. д., мы в отличие от так называемых ученых не считаем, что Кришна и Его внутренний дух отличны друг от друга. Кришна абсолютен и потому между именем Кришны, формой Кришны, качествами Кришны, играми Кришны и т.д. нет совершенно никакой разницы. Любому, кто не является преданным Кришны и не принадлежит к системе парампары (цепи ученической преемственности), трудно понять абсолютное положение Кришны. Когда так называемые ученые, политики, философы и свами, не обладающие совершенным знанием о Кришне, пишут комментарии к Бхагавад-гите, они, как правило, стараются либо изгнать оттуда Кришну, либо уничтожить Его. Такого рода неавторитетные комментарии к Бхагавад-гите получили название майавадабхашьи, и Господь Чайтанья предостерегал нас против общения с авторами, которые являются самозванцами. Он ясно говорит, что каждый, кто пытается осмыслить Бхагавад-гиту с позиций философии майавады, совершает непоправимую ошибку. Как следствие такой ошибки человек, изучающий Бхагавад-гиту будет сбит с толку, сойдет с пути духовного развития и не сможет вернуться домой, к Богу.
Наша единственная задача состоит в том, чтобы представить Бхагавад-гиту такой, как она есть, и помочь обусловленным душам достичь той же цели, ради которой Кришна нисходит на нашу планету один раз в день Брахмы, или каждые 8 600 000 000 лет. Эта цель определена в Бхагавад-гите и мы должны принять ее такой, как она есть; в противном случае наша попытка понять Бхагавад-гиту и ее рассказчика, Господа Кришну, лишится всякого смысла."
А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами 12 мая 1971 года, из предисловия к английскому изданию.

----------


## lokaram das

Уже идет судебное заседание по Гите.
Со стороны "Общества вайшнавов Бхактиведанты" подключился еще один юрист.
Уполномоченный по правам человека не приехал и представителя нет.
Представиля МинЮста снова нет.
Суд продолжается
Присутствуют: ТВ-2, РИА-новости, "Россия", Интерфакс. Суд разрешил присутствие корреспондентов, аудио, а видео - лишь на 30 минут с начала заседания.
Перешли к новой экспертизе КемГУ.
15 декабря 2011 г. заключение поступило в суд (само заключение от 14 декабря).
Стремительно у нас суды происходят - ведь 19 декабря уже было назначено заседание
Сейчас читают материалы дела.
Много интересного про вайшнавизм, цитаты из Гиты. Судья проповедует послание бхакти  :smilies: 
Религиовед Горбатов указал в экспертизе, что книга "БГ как она есть" не содержит высказываний побудительного характера, призывающим к враждебным или насильственным действиям.
Экспертизу судья не дочитала. В зал вошел охранник и передал некую записку.
Про уполномоченного: как сказали юристы, Лукину слишком поздно пришло приглашение и он просто не успел. А на суде прозвучало только то, что тот не приехал.
Перерыв закончился. Судья продолжает зачитывание экспертизы.
там на очереди лингвист и психолог. Напоминаю, чтоб ни для кого неожиданностью не стало, что в отличие от религиоведа они написали, что призывы есть )))

Появился представитель Минюста - Жигалова Т.В.

Выводы лингвиста и психолога: есть намерение унизить достоинство неопределенной группы лиц.
(т.е. даже не призыв к действиям).

Представитель прокурора: Выводы первой экспертизы нашли свое подтверждение и в экспертизе КемГУ. В компетентности экспертов мы не сомневаемся. В соотв. со статьей 13 материал признать экстремистским.

Судья: вы просите признать экстр. материалом. Назовите признаки

Прокурор: пропаганда неполноценности человека или превосходства, пропаганда розни

Предст. прокурора: Призыв к экстр. деятельности есть в книге: призыв к ограничению по признаку пола, в отношении лиц, не исповедующих книгу, но это на усмотрение суда. И содержится призыв, обосновывается и оправдывается осуществление такой деятельности.
Объявили перерыв до 14:00

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*lokaram das*
Спасибо Вам что оперативно доносите до нас такую важную информацию

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://lenta.ru/articles/2011/12/28/letter/

Вне юрисдикции светского суда

Письмо главы "Центра обществ сознания Кришны в России"

28 декабря в суде Томска ожидается вынесение решения о признании книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" экстремистской. Прокуратура усмотрела в переводе древнеиндийской поэмы признаки разжигания религиозной ненависти. Ответить на выдвинутые претензии решил глава "Центра обществ сознания Кришны в России" Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, приславший письмо в "Ленту.ру".

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, и я кришнаит с 30-летним стажем.

Написать вам меня побудила публикация письма Сергея Дмитриевича Серебряного. Я рад, что ваше издание объективно подходит к освещению суда над "Бхагавад-гитой как она есть", и мне хотелось бы поделиться с читателями "Ленты.ру" некоторыми своими наблюдениями.

Я не буду долго писать об абсурдности обвинений, потому что она очевидна не только специалистам. Буквально одна цитата из первой "экспертизы", чтобы был понятен ход мысли обвинителей: "Разумный человек - это тот, кто обладает сознанием Кришны" (БГ4:12, с.227). Из данного текста логически вытекает, что не обладающий сознанием Кришны - не разумный человек, то есть неполноценный".

Но странности процесса на этом не кончаются. Для человека, который сейчас находится в Индии, очень странно, например, слышать, что в Индии якобы не знают, что судят именно "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть" - то есть Бхагавад-гиту в переводе и с комментариями Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады. Достаточно провести простой мониторинг индийской прессы, чтобы убедиться, что это не так.

Следующая странность - попытка поставить под сомнение точность перевода Прабхупады, противопоставив его тексту "Бхагавад-гиты". Перевод Прабхупады может кому-то нравиться, кому-то не нравиться - это дело вкуса. Под сомнение может ставиться его поэтичность, но никак не точность. Авторитетность перевода, сделанного Шрилой Прабхупадой и строгое следование им комментаторской традиции бенгальского вайшнавизма не вызывает сомнений и подтверждается известными учеными из университетов Дели, Бенареса, Гарварда и другими.

Но самые большие странности начинаются тогда, когда обвинение пытается делать вид, что комментарии Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады не соответствуют тексту самой Бхагавад-гиты, и что экстремизм содержится только в них. Для этого из второй экспертизы убрали все претензии к стихам, которых в первой экспертизе было очень много, и оставили только нападки на комментарии.

Но давайте посмотрим, что же происходит на самом деле. Например, эксперты из Кемеровского государственного университета утверждают, что "издание содержит отрицательный образ неопределенной группы лиц по признаку отношения к обосновываемым религиозным ценностям". В первую очередь это относится к использованию слова "глупец". Вот цитата из экспертизы: "Однако есть немало глупцов, которые считают Кришну просто могущественным человеком, не более того. В действительности же Он - изначальная Верховная Личность, что подтверждает "Брахма-самхита" (ишваpax парамах кришнах). Он - Сам Верховный Господь ("Бхагавад-гита как она есть", стр. 432").

А теперь посмотрим на сам стих, который комментирует Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада (Бхагавад-гита 9.11): "Глупцы смеются надо Мной, когда Я прихожу в материальный мир в обличье человека. Им неведома Моя духовная природа верховного повелителя всего сущего".

Получается, что все претензии к комментарию распространяются и на оригинальный стих!

Давайте допустим, что Прабхупада неправильно перевел его. Обратимся к академическому переводу Бориса Леонидовича Смирнова: "Безумцы Меня презирают, принявшего человеческий образ, не ведая Моей Высшей Сути, великого Владыки мира".

Или к стихотворному переводу Всеволода Сергеевича Семенцова:
Такова Моя высшая сущность
всех владыки существ; но невежды
презирают Меня в смертном теле,
этой сущности вечной не зная.

Дело в том, что используемое Кришной санскритское слово "мудха" сложно перевести иначе чем "глупец, безумец или невежда". Поэтому, если утверждение, что "глупцы смеются над Богом", все же содержит признаки экстремизма, нужно быть до конца последовательным и предъявлять претензии к оригинальному санскритскому тексту Бхагавад-гиты.

То же касается и слова "демоны", которое очень не понравилось экспертам. Они обнаружили, что это слово достаточно часто употребляется в комментариях к 16 главе Бхагавад-гиты. Было бы странно, если бы оно там не упоминалось, учитывая, что глава называется на санскрите "сура-асура-сампат вибхага йога" - то есть буквально "Йога различения божественной и демонической природы". Или, в переводе Шрилы Прабхупады, "Божественные и демонические личности". Слово "асура" тоже сложно перевести иначе.

Ну вот, не хотел писать много, а получилось, что назвал практически все обвинения в экстремизме. Осталось еще обидное слово "свинья", из-за которого в "Выводах по результатам лингвистического исследования" говорится буквально следующее: "Книга, представленная на экспертное исследование, содержит высказывания о неопределенной группе лиц, не разделяющих ценностей обосновываемого вероучения, выраженные в неприличной форме, направленные на унижение достоинства неопределенной группы лиц по признаку отношения к религии (сравнения с ослами и свиньями)".

Чтобы не быть голословными, эксперты даже приводят контекст, в котором оно используется: "Так, свинья, привыкшая пожирать экскременты, отворачивается от сладостей, приготовленных из сахара и топленого масла. И точно так же глупым работягам никогда не надоедает, слушая сиюминутные мирские новости, находить в них чувственное наслаждение, но им всегда не хватает времени на то, чтобы послушать о вечной душе, приводящей в движение материальный мир".

Трудно не обидеться на такие слова и не принять их на свой счет, пополнив "неопределенную группу лиц", к которой они обращены.

Все это, на мой взгляд, подтверждает тезисы, очевидные всем, кто внимательно следит за процессом:
1. Слово "экстремизм" можно толковать очень широко. Было бы желание.
2. Суд идет именно над Бхагавад-гитой. Отделить комментарии Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады от текста Бхагавад-гиты просто невозможно.
3. Целью суда является попытка помешать свободному функционированию "Общества сознания Кришны". Не зря в материалах, переданных в суд, говорилось, что "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" "является основой вероучения последователей этой традиции", и почему-то долго доказывалось, что "Христианское воззрение несовместимо с кришнаитским".
4. В Индии на всех уровнях - в правительстве, парламенте и среди простых людей - и сама "Бхагавад-гита как она есть", и "Международное общество сознания Кришны" пользуется поддержкой, которой, очевидно, не ожидали те, кто начинал этот процесс.
5. Частная инициатива томских прокуроров уже "прославила" замечательный город. Увы, затягивание судебной тяжбы накаляет традиционно близкие отношения между нашими странами.

Я уверен, что судья объективно рассмотрит эту так называемую экспертизу. Хотелось бы верить, что этот процесс не поощрит попытку решать теологические споры в суде. Видные ученые и общественные деятели как в России, так и в Индии много раз на протяжении всей этой истории повторяли очевидную мысль: "Священные писания находятся вне юрисдикции светского суда".

Народы России и Индии действительно очень близки, это не просто вежливые слова. Связь между двумя народами в разное время принимала разные формы: Афанасий Никитин, забредший за три моря; Пушкин, привлеченный Рамаяной; Лев Толстой, преклонявшийся перед Бхагавад-гитой; Рерих, поселившийся в Гималаях; любовь наших бабушек и дедушек к Радж Капуру и индийским кинофильмам; современное увлечение йогой - перечислять можно бесконечно. Я абсолютно уверен, что вся эта похожая на фарс история нисколько отношения наших народов не омрачит. Скорее наоборот - в результате нее у многих россиян проснется желание самим разобраться в этом вопросе и прочитать "экстремистскую" книгу, написанную пять тысяч лет назад, но по-прежнему живую и актуальную.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

!!! СРОЧНО !!!
Объявлен перерыв на полчаса.
Судья сказала, что решение будет СЕГОДНЯ!!!
Всем молиться!!!

----------


## Красная Шапочка

РЕШЕНИЕ СУДА!!!
Суд постановил заявлению прокурора ОТКАЗАТЬ!!!
 :smilies: 
Бхагавад-гита как она есть - НЕ экстремистский материал!!!

----------


## lokaram das

ПРОСТО ХРОНОЛОГИЯ

Адвокат А.Шахов ходатайствует о приобщении экспертизы Орловой О.В. и её вызове на заседание и допросе.
Орлова - лингвист из Томского гос.педагогического университета, занимается лингвистическими экспертизами.

Суд назначил перерыв на 10мин для ознакомления с экспертизой

Прокурор не возражает о приобщении экспертизы к делу.
Суд приобщил экспертизу, сделал замечания по некоторым нарушениям процедуры.
В опросе Орловой суд отказал

Шахов ходатайствует о вызове кемеровских экспертов в Суд для разъяснения - Горбатова, Осадчего, Дранишникова
У защиты есть сомнения что экспертиза делалась самостоятельно - заключения лингвиста и психолога копируют друг друга. Это серьезное нарушение, по словам юристов

по вызову экспертов:
Минюст - на усмотрение суда, прокурор против.

Шахов ходатайствует о назначении повторной судебной экспертизы!

из-за наличия противоречий.
Все подписались под общим выводом, а общего вывода нет - так-как мнения Горбатова и мнения Дранишникова и Осадчего разошлись

Про кемеровскую экспертизу цитируются слова лингвиста профессора Добровольского: эксперты используют неадекватные методы.
Если кратко: именитые ученые - психологи, лингвисты громят "детскую" кемеровскую экспертизу - экспертизу, ассистента без подтвержденного стажа работы, лингвиста, который использует сомнительные методы

Суду представлена автономная некоммерческая экспертная организация в г.Барнауле, специалисты которой - Каширский, Матвеева, Соколов - выполнили экспертное заключение по Бхагавад-гите. Экспертиза составила 120 листов - вместо 40-страничной кемеровской (из которой вступление занимает половину).
Шахов ходатайствует о приобщении!
Выводы полностью противоположенные выводам кемеровских лингвиста и психолога (Осадчего и Дранишникова).

барнаульское заключение приобщили единогласно!!!!!
обсуждается назначение повторной экспертизы

для выполнения повторной судебной экспертизы предложен Уральский центр судебной экспертизы и психолог Спиридонов (их защита предлагала еще в августе)
адвокат Фролов предложил, что готов взять финансирование повторной экспертизы на свою организацию, если к концу года судебный бюджет истощен.
(а он точно истощен - к концу года в бюджетных организациях нет денег в силу формата финансового планирования)

судья взяла таймаут.... ээээ простите, объявила перерыв на час для обдумывания  :smilies: ))
похоже это "ад" )))

пришла новость от Лукина.
сегодня или завтра он встречается с индийским послом, который тоже очень волнуется за исход дела.
так что новостей из томского суда ждут с нетерпением.

перерыв закончился, повторная экспертиза по определению суда отклонена


сейчас выступает А.Шахов:
"11 ученых сообщили о том, что в Гите нет экстремистских утверждений. 11 против 2-х, у одного из которых весьма сомнительная квалификация как ученого."
Шахов: "в ФЗ нет признака пола - есть раса, национальность, вероисповедание - есть, а пола нет"
("эксперты" написали, что в тексте унижение про признаку пола - это где про то, что женщинам не надо давать свободы, а относиться как к детям)

РЕШЕНИЕ СУДА!!!
Суд постановил заявлению прокурора ОТКАЗАТЬ!!!
Бхагавад-гита как она есть - НЕ экстремистский материал!!!

----------


## ilkonstantinov

:aaaaaaa:  :heart:

----------


## lokaram das

СМИ   о   Суде

http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/rolling...msk_book.shtml

http://lenta.ru/news/2011/12/28/gita/

http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2011..._2150449.shtml

http://echo.msk.ru/news/843641-echo.html

----------


## Красная Шапочка

http://www.ria.ru/justice/20111228/528505267.html

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> В этих постах Разных авторов, дается описание (ссылка на описание) того, каким ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ тот, кто исповедует Ислам и кто исповедует "Сознание Кришны"...


Да, вы правы, последователи могут быть еще далеки от идеала, но это не оправдывает их аморальное поведение. Если кто-то, встав на путь сознания Кришны, может еще далек от идеала, чтобы видеть Бога в каждом живом существе, то по крайней мере он откажется от грубых порочных действий, к которым относится и поедание мяса. Если кто-то начинающий мусульманин, может сразу он святости не достигнет, но по крайней мере он не станет другим умышленно причинять зло, принося тушенку в то место, где она не уместна. В двух словах суть в том, что *ошибаться свойственно каждому и это простительно; проблемы начинаются когда человек умышленно кому-то действует во зло.*

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> есть много людей верующих в атеизм с хорошими чертами характера. ...
> не нужно считать всех атеистов демонами


Успокойтесь, никто ваших хороших людей демонами не считает. Найдете возможность, прочитайте 16 главу "Бхагавад-гиты", там описаны демоны. Не буду цитировать всю главу, покажу только немножко: "Гордость, высокомерие, тщеславие, гневливость, грубость и невежество - таковы качества людей, наделенных демонической природой, о сын Притхи. Убежденные в этом, лишенные разума и потерянные для самих себя, демоны поглощены пагубной, греховной деятельностью, ведущей к разрушению мира." (16.4, 9) Как видите, ваши знакомые с хорошими чертами характера могут и не быть отнесены к демонам.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## vedamurti das

> 


+5!

----------


## Aniruddha das

О.В. Орлова на круглом столе в связи с судом над Гитой
Как выяснилось, ФСБэшники задумали процесс над «Бхагавад-гитой как она есть» очень давно, как минимум два с половиной года назад. Только не могли найти, кто бы согласился подписать нелепые экспертные заключения. Порядочные преподаватели просто отказывались. Свидетельством тому служит рассказ О.В. Орловой на нашем круглом столе. Но ФСБ свои дела не бросает, и упорство было вознаграждено, когда сотрудник ФСБ Д. Великоцкий заключил договор с С.С. Аванесовым.

О.В. Орлова предоставила суду рецензию на экспертизу Кемеровского государственного университета на «Бхагавад-гиту как она есть», чем очень помогла установлению объективности в суде. Причем сделала это бесплатно, а не за государственные 60 тыс. рублей, которые могла бы получить, как и ее коллеги из Кемерова – за ангажированные экспертизы. Порядочность и научный авторитет важнее денег, но в нашей стране, где все уже девальвировано, многим кажется, что наоборот.

Выступление О.В. Орловой по теме «Бхагавад-гита и экстремизм» на круглом столе «Социальное и правовое значение суда о признании книги «Бахагавад-гита как она есть» экстремистским материалом», г. Томск, 25 февраля 2012 г.

Орлова Ольга Вячеславовна, к. филол. н., зав. кафедрой теории языка и методики обучения русскому языку и литературе Томского государственного педагогического университета, эксперт по делам, связанным с экстремизмом, с двенадцатилетним стажем.


При всем том, что говорил об этом деле в начале профессор Вольфсон, когда в Томске прошел процесс против антисемитов – эту экспертизу делала я вместе с недавно ушедшим от нас блестящим социологом Николаем Васильевичем Поправко.

Что хочу сказать? Хочу сказать по этому делу, что как-то так вышло, что я была у самых его истоков, потому что, наверное, года два с половиной назад, позвонили мне из ФСБ и попросили проконсультировать. Приехали за мной на машине и очень вежливо привезли в отдел, где-то там, на Фрунзе. Насколько я понимаю, это отдел как раз по борьбе с экстремизмом был, где мне вручили том Бхагавад-гиты и сказали, ну, в общем, вот – очень мы хотим, чтобы там нашелся экстремизм. Да, поскольку это было, я говорю, как есть. При этом там были закладочки, то есть перед этим был текст этот прочитан.

Я была в полном шоке и где-то, вы знаете, я потратила часа полтора своего времени, за круглым столом – ну, наверное, там было семь-восемь импозантных мужчин – я им пыталась объяснить, что такая экспертиза в принципе нерелевантна. Это то же самое, что спирт, например, искать в снеге. Почему? Потому что, прежде всего, для нас имеют значение жанрово-стилистическая принадлежность текста и вообще его социальная актуальность. То есть каким образом мы можем вообще проводить экспертизу на счет экстремизма текста религиозного, очень близкого к художественному, совершенно другого канона? Мы можем искать экстремизм только в текстах актуальных, публичных. А религиозные тексты в принципе не могут быть подвергнуты экспертизе на наличие экстремизма.

Ну, когда стало понятно, что сотрудничать я не буду, мне подарили этот том, у меня появилось два тома Бхагавад-гиты. Да, я теперь стала произносить это название, потому что все равно наш артикуляционный аппарат, конечно, не приспособлен для такого стечения согласных.
Но потом из новостей я узнала, что коллеги из университета подписали, и крайне уважаемый мой преподаватель Валерий Геннадьевич Наумов, который как лингвист подписал экспертизу, в которой нашлись признаки экстремизма. Я была исключительно шокирована этим, следила за процессом и потом так поняла, что экспертизу передали кемеровским коллегам, которых я тоже знаю, поскольку это Сибирь и у нас экспертное сообщество, в общем-то, одно. И здесь я была уверена, что уж кемеровчане теперь – ну, все бывает, это понятно, что прокуратура давила, ФСБ давило, меня пытались так или иначе привлечь к этому делу – но, может быть теперь кемеровчане будут объективны. И ежу понятно, потому что вся экспертиза может занимать вот (показывает лист формата А4)… на самом деле от лингвиста это может быть один абзац, когда он скажет, что неприменимо к текстам такой жанрово-стилевой принадлежности, дискурсивной принадлежности вообще понятие экстремизма. Но, однако, вышло не так! И кемеровские коллеги дали совершенно, на мой взгляд, ненаучное и некомпетентное заключение.

И.П. Глушкова: А кемеровского никто не видел? Его читали?

Да, я делала на него экспертизу, уже на заключение делала рецензию. Сейчас я скажу пару слов. Они очень похожи, эти экспертизы. И тогда я сама нашла кришнаитов и сказала, что не могу молчать, потому что экспертное сообщество, на мой взгляд, томское опозорено, и сибирское опозорено и т.д. И уже к процессу в конце декабря я подготовила рецензию на экспертное заключение кемеровское и вот сейчас недавно посмотрела экспертное заключение томское.

На самом деле они очень и очень похожи. Но что я хочу… вот просто вызывает смех. Вот, например, из кемеровского заключения вывод: «Книга содержит отрицательные сведения о неопределенной группе лиц, не разделяющих ценности вероучения, утверждение о совершении указанной группой лиц нечестных поступков и – подчеркиваю! – нарушений действующего законодательства – в скобках – воровство». Значит, подтверждающая цитата из текста: «Если же мы забываем, в чем цель человеческой жизни, и просто наслаждаемся дарами полубогов, все больше и больше запутываясь в сетях материальной жизни, значит, мы воры, и поэтому законы природы сурово наказывают нас».

Ну, совершенно понятно, что для любого вменяемого человека – мало того, что текст написан тысячелетие назад, если даже это комментарии, то их автор писал в 60-х годах на английском языке, потом они переведены – но что к действующему современному законодательству, господа, это никак не может иметь отношение, и здесь, конечно, аллегорический смысл воровства – духовного воровства у самого себя. Что если ты только к материальным основам жизни привязан, то ты воруешь у себя духовно.

Ну, примерно то же самое… хохотала я вчера, читая томскую экспертизу. Именно хохотала, потому что по-другому невозможно. Например, приводится такая фраза: «И здесь ясно сказано, что демонов снова и снова помещают в утробу демонических женщин, и они остаются злобными, самыми презренными людьми. Люди демонической породы постоянно обуреваемы вожделением, всегда готовы применить насилие, они ненавидят других и имеют нечистые привычки». Мы все согласимся, что это «люди демонической породы», но далее… «К числу демонических форм относятся, например, многочисленные племена охотников, живущие в джунглях». Заключение лингвиста: «И к числу представителей такой породы, к числу демонических форм жизни, относятся племена охотников, живущие в джунглях». Это уж имеются в виду… ну уж я не знаю, откуда в России… и каких охотников, живущих в джунглях, оскорбляет данная книга и так далее.

Я о чем хочу сказать, что не нужно быть лингвистом, на самом деле не нужно быть специалистом по экспертизе, чтобы увидеть всю абсурдность этих выводов! А я скажу, что на самом деле это дело объективное и, например… вот, хотела сказать, что, например, Михаил Осадчий, который делал экспертизу кемеровскую – Михаил Андреевич Осадчий, мой коллега-лингвист. Вот цитата из его интервью: «Да и сами гуманитарные экспертизы – вещь весьма субъективная. Психолингвист – специалист штучный. Ключевой аргумент эксперта – это его личный авторитет и опыт. «Слово можно истолковать по-разному, но я считаю, что оно в данном случае имеет именно такое значение» - ходовая фраза».

Так вот, я скажу – я не согласна с Михаилом Андреевичем. Я считаю, что лингвистическая экспертиза и гуманитарная экспертиза – вещь абсолютно объективная. Она имеет свои методы. И вот к таким выводам, которые я сейчас озвучивала, можно прийти, используя только тенденциозные, тоталитарные методы, которые не являются в настоящий момент ни коим образом соответствующими требованиям, предъявляемым к лингвистической экспертизе.

Очень бы хотелось на самом деле подискутировать в какой-то обстановке с экспертами.

И.П. Глушкова: Вот я, кстати, была уверена, что… То есть, мне казалось, если бы я вдруг каким-то образом вляпалась в такую история, я бы все таки вчера пришла на конференцию. Хотя бы покаяться, как Сонечка Мармеладова.

http://karpitsky.livejournal.com/73411.html

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Дело об экспертизе и страхе (О.В. Орлова о суде над Бхагавад-Гитой)

Долгие раздумья над целесообразностью такого поступка, вернее – о том, перевесит ли его полезный общественный эффект очень неприятный для меня осадок от нарушения неписаных норм корпоративной этики и цеховой солидарности, все-таки снова привели меня к толстовскому «Не могу молчать!»

Дело в том, что лингвистическая или комплексная гуманитарная экспертиза в делах об экстремизме в тех или иных текстах – главная и порой единственная доказательная база. Поэтому ответственность эксперта здесь поистине колоссальная: от его выводов зависит порой в прямом смысле свобода человека, а уж репутация, честь и достоинство, а также возможность исповедовать и проповедовать собственные убеждения – всегда. Когда речь идет о литературе, являющейся мировоззренческой основой определенной религиозной доктрины, по сути, мы имеем дело с претензиями к самой этой доктрине и людям, ее исповедующим. *Напомним, по конституции свободным в собственных вероисповедании и убеждениях.*

Подчеркиваю, в данном случае мы говорим о крайней границе дозволенного – причем дозволенного не в жизни, а на бумаге! -– за которой демократическое гражданское общество усматривает РЕАЛЬНУЮ УГРОЗУ ПРОТИВОПРАВНЫХ НАСИЛЬСТВЕННЫХ ДЕЙСТВИЙ.

Поэтому в дикое недоумение привело меня в свое время предложение силовых структур исследовать «Бхагават-гиту» на наличие в ней признаков экстремизма. Искренне и, как мне казалось, доступно и доходчиво пыталась я вразумить работников органов с помощью доводов ученого – специалиста по анализу текста: понятие экстремизма приложимо только к публичным, социально актуальным текстам, коим заведомо не является текст сугубо религиозного содержания, будь то сам Священный текст или комментарии к нему.

Для наглядности приведу отрывок из «Миссионерских писем» святителя Николая Сербского, комментирующего фразу Иисуса своим ученикам: *«Не думайте, что Я пришел принести мир на землю; не мир пришел я принести, но меч, ибо Я пришел разделить человека с отцом его, и дочь с матерью ее, и невестку со свекровью, и враги* *человеку – домашние его»*. Николай Сербский в письме кузнецу К. так толкует «воинственные» слова Христа: «Неужели такой праведный и милостивый человек не понимает глубинного значения этих слов? … Не думайте, что Я пришел принести мир на землю; не мир пришел Я принести, но меч. Так сказал Господь. Читай это так: «Не для того Я пришел, чтобы помирить истину и ложь, мудрость и глупость, добро и зло, правду и насилие, нравственность и скотство, целомудрие и разврат, Бога и маммону; нет, Я принес меч, чтобы отсечь и отделить одно от другого, чтобы не было смешения».

Безусловно, можно представить случаи, когда в манипулятивных целях слова Писания могут быть использованы безнравственно и преступно, но в таком случае эти слова должны быть помещены в публичный, социально актуальный контекст, то есть в текст публицистический – листовку, воззвание, статью, пост в Интернет-блоге и т.д. Например: Сказал Иисус своим ученикам: «Не думайте, что Я пришел принести мир на землю; не мир пришел я принести, но меч!». Так возьмем же в руки оружие и силой докажем иноверцам, кто хозяин на русской земле! Согласитесь, не нужно быть кандидатом наук, чтобы почувствовать разницу между религиозным комментарием и публицистическим экстремистским материалом.

Но почему-то двум экспертным комиссиям из двух уважаемых сибирских университетов – ТГУ и КемГУ – эту разницу почувствовать не удалось. Сакральный текст, созданный столетия назад, или комментарии к нему, написанные 50 лет назад, равно принадлежат религиозному дискурсу, в основе которого – метафора, аллегория, символическая образность. Поэтому не просто ненаучными и непрофессиональными, а попросту абсурдными выглядят попытки прочитать и растолковать текст «Бхагават-гиты» в ключе примитивного буквалистского реализма, посредством приведения прямых современных значений слов. Приведу два фрагмента из экспертных заключений: первый – томских специалистов, второй – кемеровских. В обоих фрагментах сначала идет цитата из источника, а затем вывод, сделанный экспертами на основе анализа данной цитаты.

1. «И здесь ясно сказано, что демонов снова и снова помещают в утробы демонических женщин и они остаются злобными, самыми презренными людьми. Люди демонической породы постоянно обуреваемы вожделением, всегда готовы применить насилие, они ненавидят других и имеют нечистые привычки. К числу демонических форм жизни относятся, например, многочисленные племена охотников, живущие в джунглях» (БГ 16:19, с. 693).

В данном отрывке содержится, помимо прочего, утверждение о негативно воспринимаемых обществом реалиях по отношению к социальным (возможно, и национальным - контекст не определяющий, слово «племя» может восприниматься не только в этническом смысле) объединениям: «Люди демонической породы постоянно обуреваемы вожделением, всегда готовы применить насилие, они ненавидят других и имеют нечистые привычки». И к числу представителей такой породы, «к числу демонических форм жизни» относятся «племена охотников, живущие в джунглях».

2. «Если же мы забываем, в чем цель человеческой жизни, и просто наслаждаемся дарами полубогов, все больше и больше запутываясь в сетях материальной жизни (что противоречит цели сотворения этого мира), значит, мы - воры, и потому законы природы сурово наказывают нас. В обществе, состоящем из воров, никогда не будет счастья, ибо вор не знает, ради чего стоит жить. Закоренелые воры-материалисты не имеют высшей цели жизни. Они стремятся только к чувственным удовольствиям и не знают, как совершать ягьи» (БГ 3:12, с. 174).

Книга, представленная на экспертное исследование, содержит отрицательные сведения о неопределенной группе лиц, не разделяющих ценностей обосновываемого вероучения. Данные сведения содержат утверждения о совершении указанной группой лиц нечестных поступков, нарушении действующего законодательства (воровство). Данные утверждения направлены на унижение достоинства неопределенной группы лиц по признаку отношения к религии.

Вы смеетесь или улыбаетесь? Я согласна, это просто смешно. Где в России обитает это загадочное племя охотников из джунглей? Что в прямом смысле нарушая действующее законодательство воруют преступники – закоренелые материалисты, не имеющие высшей цели жизни?

Только перед нами не юмореска, в которой иронически обыгрывается религиозная символика и риторика! Это юридические документы, экспертные заключения, подписанные уважаемыми учеными мужами, которые по неизвестным, но вполне понятным причинам поступили в угоду тем, кому с советских столь памятных времен отказывать не принято.

Помню, как в первый раз обратились ко мне, тогда еще наивной аспирантке, сотрудники ФСБ в 1999 году с просьбой провести экспертизу по провокационной листовке, распространяемой РНЕ (Русским национальным единством – была тогда такая черносотенная организация). Как от нутряного генетического страха дрожала рука, держащая телефонную трубку, из которой прозвучало: «Вас беспокоит такой-то из ФСБ».

Именно это «громкое» дело познакомило и подружило меня с недавно ушедшим от нас блестящим социологом и поистине честным и порядочным человеком – Николаем Васильевичем Поправко, с которым потом мы не раз делали экспертизы, и далеко не всегда наши выводы устраивали наших заказчиков. Не единожды вызывали нас в Прокуратуру, пытались повлиять и надавить. Но всегда, используя методологию разных наук, обогащая и просвещая друг друга, приходили мы к общим объективным выводам и твердо отстаивали их. Поскольку ученый, как и юрист, должен служить правде и истине.

Думаю, что идея создания экспертного сообщества, которое будет заниматься сложными и спорными случаями, требующими объединения усилий специалистов различных областей знания, как нельзя своевременная. Только чувствуя поддержку и доверие коллег мы, наконец, перестанем бояться!

Орлова Ольга Вячеславовна, к. филол. н., зав. кафедрой теории языка и методики обучения русскому языку и литературе Томского государственного педагогического университета, эксперт по делам, связанным с экстремизмом, с двенадцатилетним стажем.

http://karpitsky.livejournal.com/73561.html

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

http://lenta.ru/conf/bhagavadgita/

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...Что хочу сказать? Хочу сказать по этому делу, что как-то так вышло, что я была у самых его истоков, потому что, наверное, года два с половиной назад, позвонили мне из ФСБ и попросили проконсультировать. Приехали за мной на машине и очень вежливо привезли в отдел, где-то там, на Фрунзе. Насколько я понимаю, это отдел как раз по борьбе с экстремизмом был, где мне вручили том Бхагавад-гиты и сказали, ну, в общем, вот – очень мы хотим, чтобы там нашелся экстремизм. Да, поскольку это было, я говорю, как есть. При этом там были закладочки, то есть перед этим был текст этот прочитан...


Откуда ветер дует, непонятно...
То ли РПЦ через Государство, то ли люди, представляющие Государство, через Религию...

----------


## Ivan

При социализме почти все "духовные лидеры" работали на кагэбэ, кто не хотел работать гнили в тюрьмах и лагерях - баптисты, свидетели иеговы, вайшнавы, да и православные тоже, про других не знаю. Взять нынешнего главу эрпэцэ, при социализме работал за границей финляндия, швейцария, а при социализме известно кого выпускали работать за границу, тем более на руководящих должностях, ...

----------


## lokaram das

Общеизвестно, что глубинной причиной антикультистской кампании в России в условиях системного кризиса является борьба за власть. Политический режим, формирующийся с начала нового тысячелетия, при декларировании государства, как правового и светского, фактически опирается на коррупцию. 

Существующая группа власти, которая тяготеет к тоталитарной форме правления, при отсутствии былой антирелигиозной тоталитарной идеологии обратилась к ее антиподу – идеологии тотальной клерикализации. Институциональной опорой этого выступает крупнейшая религиозная организация в стране – Московская патриархия, традиционно обслуживающая интересы очередного правления.

При этом, совпадение во времени процессов формирования нео-тоталитарной идеологии на клерикальной основе и актуализации религиозного сознания обнаружило собственно религиозное банкротство этой организации. Заявляя же о себе в политическом поле сотрудничеством с властью, в условиях "религиозного рынка" РПЦ МП оказалась вынужденной бороться за сферу своего влияния доступными ей способами. 

То есть, инициируя и организуя антирелигиозную борьбу с иноверием, используя при этом коррумпированные связи и административные ресурсы государства.

----------


## Ivan

> Как отметил Враджендра Кумар Прабху, стяжательство власти основная причина судебных процессов, открываем "НГ-Религии" и читаем заголовки:
> "Большие околоцерковные маневры. Накануне выборов власть и оппозиция пытаются заручиться поддержкой верующих."
> 
> "Дело за Кришной"
> "Не совсем родная вера"





> Общеизвестно, что глубинной причиной антикультистской кампании в России в условиях системного кризиса является борьба за власть. Политический режим, формирующийся с начала нового тысячелетия, при декларировании государства, как правового и светского, фактически опирается на коррупцию. 
> 
> Существующая группа власти, которая тяготеет к тоталитарной форме правления, при отсутствии былой антирелигиозной тоталитарной идеологии обратилась к ее антиподу – идеологии тотальной клерикализации. Институциональной опорой этого выступает крупнейшая религиозная организация в стране – Московская патриархия, традиционно обслуживающая интересы очередного правления.
> 
> При этом, совпадение во времени процессов формирования нео-тоталитарной идеологии на клерикальной основе и актуализации религиозного сознания обнаружило собственно религиозное банкротство этой организации. Заявляя же о себе в политическом поле сотрудничеством с властью, в условиях "религиозного рынка" РПЦ МП оказалась вынужденной бороться за сферу своего влияния доступными ей способами. 
> 
> То есть, инициируя и организуя антирелигиозную борьбу с иноверием, используя при этом коррумпированные связи и административные ресурсы государства.


+100500

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Политический режим, формирующийся с начала нового тысячелетия, при декларировании государства, как правового и светского, фактически опирается на коррупцию.


 если правительство стоит перед выбором разрешить своим гражданам нечестный способ зарабатывания на жизнь или голод и дальнейшее обнищания при неимении других возможностей, правительство закроет глаза на нелегальный бизнес в надежде на то что он в дальнейшем перейдет на легальную основу, как это не раз происходило, после прохождения периода накопления первичного капитала. Думаю поиск врагов путь тупиковый, гораздо продуктивнее находить общие точки соприкосновения и сотрудничества. Есть ли в Обществе Сознания Кришны такие люди, ответственные за сотрудничество с другими конфессиями? Если от всех отгораживаться, если ко всем относится с презрением, не удивительно что в тебе будут признавать чужака и даже врага. Политический режим и РПЦ это не абстрактные монстры, это живые люди и относится к ним нужно личностно, на основе взаимного уважения. Если мы не вызываем к себе такого уважения, возможно мы делаем что-то не так. Думаю здесь уместен пример царицы, которая продолжала проявлять уважения к сыну брахмана убийце ее сыновей.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Общеизвестно, что глубинной причиной антикультистской кампании в России в условиях системного кризиса является борьба за власть. Политический режим, формирующийся с начала нового тысячелетия, при декларировании государства, как правового и светского, фактически опирается на коррупцию...


Накой ФСБ кришнаиты, у которых не то что власти нет и не было, а вообще, один только Храм в Москве? Это не может быть, по-моему, объектом преследования ФСБ. Больше похоже на использование РПЦ административного ресурса, в том числе в ФСБ. Благо, в РПЦ денег достаточно.
Первый, кто заинтересован в суде против МОСК - РПЦ. Думаю, отсюда и "ветер дует".

Вспоминается, когда некоторые государства, чтобы отвлечь внимание людей от внутренних проблем, вдруг находят внешних врагов... Что-то в РПЦ неладно.
Имхо.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Больше похоже на использование РПЦ административного ресурса, в том числе в ФСБ. Благо, в РПЦ денег достаточно.


+ ещё старые связи. Вот пишут, что п. Кирилл это агент Михайлов.

----------


## Андрей Н

> + ещё старые связи. Вот пишут, что п. Кирилл это агент Михайлов.


Ну пишут, и что с того? *Бездоказательно* пишут. Бездоказательная, голословная писанина бесполезна. Необходимо выкладывать сканы документов. Причём желательно иметь много копий заверенных у различных нотариусов.

----------


## lokaram das

Индия — с оттенком недоумения — ждет 20 марта: в этот день в российском Томске возобновится суд... над индуизмом, который, казалось, завершился в последние декабрьские дни 2011 года. В колониальный период столь же «цивилизованно» вели себя британские чиновники, сталкиваясь на завоеванной ими земле с непонятными для них религиозными верованиями. Но потом помудрели, начали учить индийские языки, переводить тексты, описывать ритуалы и, наконец, ввели индуизм в качестве предмета в университетские курсы. Правоохранительные органы Томска, однако, аналогичных попыток не предпринимают. Не обращаясь к мнению и трудам профессиональных ученых, прокуратура сама определяет, что является индуизмом, а что нет, руководствуясь при этом вненаучными соображениями людей, далеких от индологии и религиоведения и агрессивно насаждающих духовное единообразие.
«Бхагавад-гита» (далее «Гита»), или «Божественная песнь», — не что иное, как философская вставка в 700 строф из 6-й книги «Махабхараты», или «Великого индийского [сказания]». Этот памятник мировой литературы почти тысячелетие существовал в устной передаче и был зафиксирован не ранее III–IV вв. Мифологическая традиция признает создателем эпоса мудреца Въясу, индусы черпают из него теологические доктрины и этические образцы, а ученые расматривают как свидетельство нового этапа в древней религии, только в начале XIX в. получившей название «индуизм», или «-изм индусов». «Махабхарата» рассказывает о соперничестве двух родственных кланов — («плохих») Кауравов и («хороших») Пандавов. На Курукшетре, поле, которое сейчас локализуется в 100 км к северу от Дели, готовится решающая битва, и в преддверии ее бог Кришна, сторонник «сил добра», разъясняет одному из братьев Пандавов суть нравственного долга и основы мироустройства — это и есть «Гита». 
Вряд ли искрометная фантазия Въясы могла допустить, что настанут времена, когда Курукшетра переместится значительно севернее и обнаружится в российском Томске, милом наукограде со старейшим в Сибири университетом. Застрельщиком выступило «заинтересованное лицо» (юридический термин) — Томская прокуратура, направившая в середине 2011 г.  в Ленинский районный суд г. Томска исковое заявление о признании книги «Бхагавад-гита как она есть», состоящей из перевода «Гиты» и комментария к ней Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, экстремистским материалом. Заявление было подано «в интересах Российской Федерации и неопределенного круга лиц» и перенаправлено еще одному «заинтересованному лицу» — «Томскому обществу сознания Кришны», поскольку вышеуказанная книга является для кришнаитов священной.
Теперь вернемся к первозданной «Гите». Этот текст не рассматривается вне комментаторской традиции, плодоносящей с VIII–IX вв.: из столетия в столетие, толкуя каждую строку из сложного и непрозрачного сочинения, мыслители различных философско-религиозных направлений излагают собственные взгляды. Их полемику друг с другом подхватывают их ученики и ученики учеников, которые интерпретируют комментарии своих предшественников и создают новые. Так складывалось и складывается неоднородное ритуально-теологическое пространство индуизма, не имеющего ни единого основоположника, ни единого сакрального текста, ни единого объекта почитания, ни сквозной иерархии, ни церковной организации. Именно так, уже в XX в., Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада (на фото ниже), в миру Абхай Чаран Де (1896–1977), создал новый комментарий — «Бхагавад-гиту как она есть» — на старый текст и основал «Международное общество сознания Кришны». Его ветвь была зарегистрирована в России, и в 1990-е годы слова «Бхагавад-гита» и «кришнаиты» прочно вошли в русский лексикон. 

В 1989 г. появился «Великий индийский роман», название которого перекликается с «Великим индийским [сражением]». Автор Шаши Тхарур, тогда заместитель генерального секретаря ООН, воспользовался персонажами и сюжетами из «Махабхараты», в том числе Кришной и его «Божественной песнью», для аллегорического изображения Индии XX в. как Курукшетры, т.е. поля, где разворачиваются не мифологические, а реальные битвы за власть. На последней странице «создатель» романа и одно из действующих лиц —  неутомимый мудрец Въяса — сообщает: «...истории никогда не заканчиваются, они просто продолжаются где-то еще. На холмах и на равнинах, в домах и сердцах Индии...», а также, добавим мы, на берегах реки Томь и в сердцах «неопределенного круга лиц».
Так мы снова оказываемся в Томске. «Экстремизм» «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть» сначала подтвердила «комплексная комиссионная экспертиза», но на одном из судебных заседаний все три эксперта из ТГУ от своего «частного» мнения отказались. Тогда судья направила кришнаитский текст южнее, в Кемеровский государственный университет, где лингвист Михаил Осадчий и психолог Сергей Дранишников, уже ставшие известными благодаря обнаружению признаков экстремизма в текстах «секты Иеговы», нашли и тут «нехорошие» слова типа «глупец», «осел», «невежественный» и даже «демон» — и постановили, что они сеют религиозную рознь. Несмотря на это, 28 декабря 2011 г. Ленинский районный суд г. Томска констатировал, что данных о том, что «Бхагавад-Гита как она есть» призывает к осуществлению экстремистской деятельности, оправдывает или обосновывает необходимость такой деятельности, не представлено. В тот же день последовала реакция православного богослова и одновременно председателя Экспертного совета при Министерстве юстиции РФ по религиоведческой экспертизе Александра Дворкина. Он выразил несогласие с решением суда, заявив, что прокурор предъявлял претензию не к самому тексту «Гиты», а только к комментариям Прабхупады в составе «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть» и назвал «Общество сознания Кришны» «типичной тоталитарной сектой», тесно связанной с правительством Индии. Еще через два месяца Дворкин назовет кришнаитов «политическим проектом индийского правительства» и начнет критиковать уже не комментарий Прабхупады, а перевод текста на русский язык.
«Политические проекты индийского правительства» тем временем шли своим чередом. В декабре 2011 г. дружественная нам Индия встречала делегацию Русской православной церкви в составе председателя Синодального отдела по взаимоотношениям Церкви и общества протоиерея Всеволода Чаплина и главы Центра географии религий и заместителя Дворкина на посту председателя Экспертного совета Романа Силантьева. Они привезли с собой книгу патриарха Кирилла «Свобода и ответственность», рассказывающую о поиске гармонии между правами человека и личной ответственностью, и приняли участие в индийско-российской конференции «Место религий в движении за мир». «Политические проекты» реализовывались и в самой России, где в эти же  дни с официальным визитом побывал премьер-министр Индии Манмохан Сингх.
Однако бушевавшая в том же декабре томская Курукшетра нарушила благообразность двусторонних отношений, и Индия сначала изумилась, а потом возмутилась. Индийский парламент дважды прерывал заседания и отправил делегацию в российское посольство для передачи российскому президенту тома «Бхагавад-гиты» и обращения; посла России призвали в индийский МИД к министру иностранных дел по имени Кришна; печатные и электронные СМИ разбухли от гневных и ироничных материалов, а на улицы вышли антироссийские демонстрации. Имидж Томска (в самом Томске, в стране и за рубежом) и России падал на глазах, и только предновогоднее решение Ленинского суда остановило это падение.
Но «Кауравы» не сдались. Едва закончились новогодние каникулы, как Томская прокуратура подала апелляционный протест на решение суда. Представление сообщает, что «Бхагавад-Гита как она есть» содержит пропаганду экстремистской деятельности, как-то: критикует «демонов-асуров», т.е. тех, кто придерживается иных вероучений, и даже сравнивает их с животными; ограничивает права женщин фразой «к женщинам нужно относиться как к детям и не давать им полной свободы»; обосновывает противозаконную деятельность утверждением «кто не благодарен полубогам за воду, солнечный свет и другие блага, тот является вором» и т.д.
Студенты истфака ТГУ, мониторившие реакцию интернет-пользователей, собрали любопытный контент, доминантой которого можно считать высказывания: «Хм, какой интересный пиар. Я уже заинтересовался этой книгой», «Если люди не читают священного писания (любой конфессии!), то Божественные силы устраивают так, что людям приходится их читать. Я уверена, что армия атеистов теперь уменьшится и думающие люди устремят свою душу к первоисточнику — Богу. Спасибо Томску! Где-то прочитала, что надо бы в суд труды Ленина — уж там-то экстремизма!»; «„Теремок“ запретите... там ведь медведь пришел и все сломал» и т.д.
Новое судебное заседание было назначено на 6 марта, а затем перенесено на 20-е. Томскую прокуратуру поддержал пермский муфтий Мухаммедгали Хузин, который призвал российские власти «не поддаваться ни на какие провокации и давление извне», «проявить принципиальную жесткость» к приверженцам Кришны и «устранить их из правового поля».  А в Москве православные активисты, будучи осведомленными, что в индуизме корова является священным животным и что кришнаиты — вегетарианцы, принесли в храм «Общества сознания Кришны» ящик говяжьей тушенки. 

В середине февраля в Томск прибыл главный российский «сектовед» Александр Дворкин, давший пресс-конференцию Интерфакс-Сибири, интервью томскому ТВ и выступивший на философском факультете ТГУ. Он пытался донести до публики одну мысль: «Общество сознания Кришны» — «тоталитарная секта». А 24–25 февраля в ТГУ состоялись Всероссийская научная конференция «Бхагавад-гита в истории и в современном обществе» и круглый стол «Социальное и правовое значение суда о признании „Бхагавад-гиты как она есть“ экстремистским материалом». Среди прочего выступавшие на конкретных примерах объясняли более чем 12-вековую технику комментирования «Бхагавад-гиты». Тогда же была принята резолюция, отметившая, в том числе, ангажированность экспертов и выразившая недоверие председателю Экспертного совета при Минюсте. К слову, ни томские, ни кемеровские эксперты, несмотря на приглашение, эти мероприятия не посетили.
С 2002 г., когда был принят федеральный закон «О противодействии экстремистской деятельности», не содержащий определения понятия «экстремизм», прошло 10 лет. В 2008 г. были созданы соответствующие структуры по надзору во всех субъектах Федерации, в системе МВД, ФСБ, прокураторе и т.д., и, как считает сопредседатель Совета Института свободы совести Сергей Бурьянов, «с этого момента бессмысленная и беспощадная „антиэкстремистская“ борьба начала набирать всероссийские обороты». Юрист поясняет: «Фактически сегодня в нашей стране [секта] это негативный социальный ярлык, и он вызывает у большинства людей нетерпимость. Мы не можем запретить одним религиозным организациям называть этим словом других, но его использование в публично-правовой сфере недопустимо... Кроме проблемы некорректных понятий крайне серьезной является проблема некорректного связывания мировоззренческой сферы и противоправных деяний».
А тем временем томская Курукшетра ожидает нового раунда битвы, по сути — за честь, достоинство и свободу совести.

Автор — доктор исторических наук, ведущий научный сотрудник Центра индийских исследований Института востоковедения РАН

http://www.ej.ru/?a=note&id=11875

----------


## serg

А в Италии взялись за произведение Данте: http://podrobnosti.ua/culture/2012/03/13/825414.html ..
(За исламофобию и расизм "Божественную комедию" исключат из школьной программы ...)

Что-то чудное в мире происходит....

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Не хочу никого пугать,но создается такое впечатление,что кто-то хочет возродить старые традиции................ Из школьных учебников создается впечатление, что инквизиция была только в католических странах. Между тем, древнее
 положение церковного права, гласящее, что светская власть должна помогать церкви наказывать религиозных преступников........http://gnozis.info/?q=node/6216

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://newsru.com/religy/15mar2012/bhagavad.html

Российские ученые просят Медведева и Путина взять процесс над "Бхагавад-гитой" под личный контроль

время публикации: 15:01 
последнее обновление: 15:21	



Группа известных российских ученых, представляющих ведущие научные организации и высшие учебные заведения России, обратилась с открытым письмом к президенту Дмитрию Медведеву и премьер-министру Владимиру Путину в связи с продолжающимся судебным процессом в Томске над священной индусской книгой "Бхагавад-гита как она есть".

Копии обращения направлены в Генпрокуратуру РФ, Министерство юстиции РФ, Уполномоченному по правам человека в РФ, в Общественную палату РФ, ряд российских СМИ.

Напомним, что ранее серьезную озабоченность в связи с новым судебным рассмотрением "дела Бхагавад-гиты" в Томске выразили участники представительной участников научно-практической конференции "Бхагавад-гита в истории и в современном обществе", которая состоялась 24 февраля в Томском государственном университете.

Вот текст открытого письма ученых Дмитрию Медведеву и Владимиру Путину, который поступил сегодня в распоряжение NEWSru.com:
Глубокоуважаемый Дмитрий Анатольевич!
Глубокоуважаемый Владимир Владимирович!

Уже почти год в Томске продолжается судебный процесс над книгой "Бхагавад-гита как она есть", которая представляет собой перевод древнеиндийского философского трактата (V–VI вв.) в сочетании с комментариями индийского мыслителя XX в. А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и является священным текстом одного из направлений индуизма.

Судебный процесс инициирован 30 июня 2011 г. прокурором г. Томска подачей в суд заявления о признании книги экстремистским материалом. 28 декабря 2011 г. Ленинский районный суд Томска, основываясь на законодательстве РФ и нормах международного права, отказался признать книгу экстремистской. Считаем решение суда законным и обоснованным. Однако 23 января 2012 г. прокурор г. Томска подал апелляционное представление на решение суда первой инстанции. Новое судебное рассмотрение назначено на 20 марта.

В ходе Всероссийской научно-практической конференции, которая прошла в Томском государственном университете 24 февраля с.г., собравшей более 60 участников, прозвучали убедительные аргументы разных ученых, в том числе индологов, относительно книги, "вызванной в суд". До этого свою четкую позицию в отношении "Бхагавад-гиты как она есть" и надуманности предъявляемых к ней претензий выразили в своих заключениях профессиональные эксперты-религиоведы и философы. Выводы научной конференции свидетельствуют: книга не содержит признаков экстремизма и не призывает к разжиганию вражды по признакам национальной принадлежности или отношения к религии либо по каким-либо иным признакам. Напротив, данная книга, созданная в русле комментаторской традиции бенгальского вишнуизма (вайшнавизма), одной из самых популярных ветвей индуизма, признана определенным кругом верующих в качестве священной.

Индологи, религиоведы, филологи (лингвисты и литературоведы), историки и философы неоднократно указывали на то обстоятельство, что изначальный текст "Бхагавад-гиты", начиная с VII–VIII вв. вписывается в русло комментариев, и в глазах ученых, верующих индусов и мировой общественности между нею и "Бхагавад-гитой как она есть" с комментариями Свами Прабхупады противоречий не существует.

Всякие заявления в прессе о том, что прокуратура намерена доказать экстремистский характер только комментариев, а не самого текста Бхагавад-гиты, не соответствуют действительности и противоречат традициям самого индуизма, поскольку не учитывают того обстоятельства, что религиозный комментарий в индуизме образует с текстом единое целое. Книга "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" представляет собой аутентичный элемент подлинного индуизма и достойна уважительного подхода к себе со стороны как представителей культурного социума, так и других конфессий.

Считаем, что действия прокуратуры в Томске, инициировавшей судебный процесс над священной книгой, которая является авторитетной частью индуизма, не только наносят значительный ущерб репутации отечественной науки и культуры, но также дискредитируют культурный и демократический образ России в глазах цивилизованного мира и вбивают клин в российско-индийские отношения. Об этом свидетельствует волна возмущения, прокатившаяся по Индии в декабре прошлого года и не оставшаяся незамеченной на самом высшем политическом уровне двух стран. Как явствует из мониторинга СМИ Индии, высказываний политиков Индии, индийских дипломатов в России, представителей самых разных слоев населения Индии, сообщение о суде в Томске вызвало резко отрицательную реакцию в индийском обществе и появление враждебных настроений по отношению к России.

Считаем, что дальнейшее продолжение процесса в Томске над книгой "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" противоречит духу закона и свободы, демократическим ценностям нашего государства, наносит непоправимый урон репутации России как образованной, культурной и толерантной державы.

Обращаем ваше внимание на необходимость взять этот беспрецедентный случай под ваш личный контроль.
12 марта 2012 г.
г. Москва
А.А. Гусейнов, доктор философских наук, профессор, академик РАН, директор Института философии РАН
М.Т. Степанянц, доктор философских наук, профессор, зав. сектором восточных философий Института философии РАН
П.С. Гуревич, доктор философских наук, доктор филологических наук, канд. исторических наук, академик РАЕН, зав. сектором истории антропологических учений Института философии РАН
В.Г. Лысенко, доктор философских наук, главный научный сотрудник Института философии РАН, профессор Российского государственного гуманитарного университета
Т.Б. Любимова, доктор философских наук, ведущий научный сотрудник Института философии РАН
И.Я. Кантеров, доктор философских наук, заслуженный профессор МГУ имени М.В. Ломоносова
Т.Л. Шаумян, канд. исторических наук, руководитель Центра индийских исследований Института востоковедения РАН
И.П. Глушкова, доктор исторических наук, канд. филологических наук, ведущий научный сотрудник Центра индийских исследований Института востоковедения РАН
Е.Ю. Ванина, доктор исторических наук, зав. сектором истории и культуры Центра индийских исследований Института востоковедения РАН
Е.С. Элбакян, доктор философских наук, профессор кафедры социологии и управления социальными процессами Академии труда и социальных отношений, научный руководитель и координатор проектов "Религиоведение. Энциклопедический словарь" и "Энциклопедия религий"
А.М. Дубянский, канд. филологических наук, доцент кафедры индийской филологии Института стран Азии и Африки МГУ имени М.В. Ломоносова, доцент кафедры истории и филологии Центральной и Южной Азии Института восточных культур и античности Российского государственного гуманитарного университета
Н.В. Шабуров, канд. культурологических наук, руководитель Центра изучения религий Российского государственного гуманитарного университета
Б.З. Фаликов, канд. исторических наук, доцент Центра изучения религий Российского государственного гуманитарного университета
В.В. Кравчук, канд. философских наук, доцент, заместитель зав. кафедрой по учебно-методической работе кафедры государственно-конфессиональных отношений Российской академии народного хозяйства и государственной службы при Президенте Российской Федерации
И.А. Газиева, доцент кафедры восточных языков факультета теоретической и прикладной лингвистики Института лингвистики Российского государственного гуманитарного университета
Н.Н. Карпицкий, доктор философских наук, доцент кафедры философии Сибирского государственного медицинского института
Е.И. Аринин, доктор философских наук, профессор, зав. кафедрой философии и религиоведения Владимирского государственного университета
О.К. Шиманская, канд. философских наук, доцент кафедра культурологии, истории и древних языков Нижегородского государственного лингвистического университета имени Н. А. Добролюбова
О.В. Орлова, канд. филологических наук, доцент Томского государственного педагогического университета

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Еще хотелось бы отметить, пока обсуждаем все эти вопросы. О слове "Секта".  Из всего потока информации взял себе на заметку : В своде законов РФ, в официальных документах, риторике и официальных отношениях, слово "Секта" не является официальным. Официальная допустимая уважительная терминология по закону: граждане, религиозная группа, религиозная организация, религиозное объединение, конфессия... В Индуизме: парампара, сампрадая...

До этого уже слышал, что на западе и в английском слово "Секта" не несет себе негативный оттенок, а больше ассоциируется с термином "Секция","Группа"

В русском же, сейчас, слово "Секта" несет какой то негативный оттенок, ругательство. И использование этого термина в разных статьях, может считаться признаком некоторой безграмотности автора или уличным жаргоном. Иногда оно конечно используется т.к. нет другого короткого термина обозначить какое нибудь небольшое религиозное или общественное направление.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> В русском же, сейчас, слово "Секта" несет какой то негативный оттенок, ругательство. Иногда оно конечно используется т.к. нет другого короткого термина обозначить какое нибудь небольшое религиозное или общественное направление.


Не только в русском, бразилюки тоже используют. Но не в качестве ругани, а в виде какого-то скептизма: "Вот мо мы религия, а эти - секта". Проблема не в новости религиозного движения, а в делении на наших и ненаших.

----------


## lokaram das

Выложил всё видео с Конференции по "Бхагавад-Гите" 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...ature=view_all

----------


## SlavaSG



----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Не хочу никого пугать,но создается такое впечатление,что кто-то хочет возродить старые традиции................ Из школьных учебников создается впечатление, что инквизиция была только в католических странах. Между тем, древнее
>  положение церковного права, гласящее, что светская власть должна помогать церкви наказывать религиозных преступников........http://gnozis.info/?q=node/6216


Тут ещё дело в их вероучении. Когда-то должен прийти лжепророк и создать лже-религию, объединяющую всех людей, при этом христиане будут уничтожены. Недавно один православный модератор написал: "мы ж прекрасно знаем, что не за горами те времена, когда кришнаисты с иеговистами и другими иже  с ними будут резать нас на ремни, заставляя отречься от Христа". А в 1994 году архиерейский собор конкретно объявил, что Общество сознания Кришны ложная религия, и вот, "зная" врага, они как бы хотят отомстить - заранее. Отсюда их слепая озлобленность, беспардонность и кровожадность.  :cray:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> будут резать нас на ремни, заставляя отречься от Христа".


Но мы-то знаем,что в наше время калиюжное Господь Чайтанья убивает демоничное умонастроение,а не тело.Т.е бархотная революция сознания,через проповедь всеобъемлющего знания.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Но мы-то знаем,что в наше время калиюжное Господь Чайтанья убивает демоничное умонастроение,а не тело.Т.е бархотная революция сознания,через проповедь всеобъемлющего знания.


Так они ж по себе судят, они ж вначале тоже были мирные, а потом как пошли шуровать!

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Тут ещё дело в их вероучении. Когда-то должен прийти лжепророк и создать лже-религию, объединяющую всех людей, при этом христиане будут уничтожены. Недавно один православный модератор написал: "мы ж прекрасно знаем, что не за горами те времена, когда кришнаисты с иеговистами и другими иже  с ними будут резать нас на ремни, заставляя отречься от Христа". А в 1994 году архиерейский собор конкретно объявил, что Общество сознания Кришны ложная религия, и вот, "зная" врага, они как бы хотят отомстить - заранее. Отсюда их слепая озлобленность, беспардонность и кровожадность.


Можно подумать, что Архиерейский Собор мог какое-то верование объявить истинной, кроме Православия. :smilies: 
Если у них свои заморочки, что их будут бить - ну что поделаешь, Господь и такие желания исполняет. Чего ждут, то может и осуществиться.
...либо за Бога бить, либо за Бога быть битым - третьего ну никак не дано.  :smilies:

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das

Оригинал взят у karpitsky в «Бхагавад-гита как она есть» глазами УФСБ по Томской области
Привожу анонимный текст, выражающий точку зрения неких «правоохранительных органов», опубликованный 16 марта в «Томской неделе» вместе со статьей З. Куницыной. Текст выглядит незаконченным, и обрывается на полуслове без какого-либо заключительного вывода.

У меня есть основания считать, что в данном случае под «правоохранительными органами» имеется в виду УФСБ по Томской области.

Во-первых, мне сообщила З. Куницына что, именно представители ФСБ вели переговоры с редакцией «Томской недели» и лично с ней о том, чтобы допустить публикацию ее статьи «Как Томск стал центром мирового скандала?» только вместе с нижеприведенным текстом.

Во-вторых, никакие другие томские правоохранительные органы кроме ФСБ и прокуратуры не проявляли интереса к книге «Бхагавад-гита как она есть». Представители прокуратуры не могли написать нижеприведенный текст хотя бы потому, что они, в отличие от авторов этого текста, в курсе, что их обращение в суд не было исковым.

Удивителен сам факт обращения этих «правоохранительных органов» к общественному мнению. Насколько я знаю, ФСБ не предъявило суду ни одного доказательства экстремистского характера убеждений, изложенных в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть». Если правоохранительные органы вместо того, чтобы представлять доказательства в суде, будут гневно обличать преступников в газетах, то вряд ли преступность от стыда сама исчезнет.

Несколько абсурдно выглядит, когда правоохранительные органы заявляют свою позицию в газете, и в то же время скрывают свое авторство, очевидно для того, чтобы не привлекать внимания или не создавать лишнего шума. Обращение к общественности через газету, на мой взгляд, указывает на чувство неуверенности анонимных правоохранителей: раз уж они озаботились мнением читателей «Томской неделе», значит, уже не уверены ни в каком другом мнении: ни в мнении своего начальства, ни в мнении высших должностных лиц страны.


На это мне могут возразить, что в Томске 16 февраля по поводу суда над «Бхагавад-гитой как она есть» дал интервью в Интерфаксе заместитель генерального прокурора РФ Александр Буксман. Однако я могу ответить, что сам факт интервью А. Буксмана – беспрецедентен. Не дело ни генерального прокурора, ни его заместителя, разъезжая по регионам, раздавать интервью по отдельным судебным делам. Собственно, они так никогда и не поступали. И если уж зам. ген. прокурора приезжает в Томск, чтобы высказаться, следовательно, он не уверен в других методах воздействия на ситуацию. На эту его неуверенность указывает неудачная попытка ввести томскую общественность в заблуждение по поводу того, что якобы речь идет «о том, что в переводе на русский язык там появились некие моменты, которые либо граничат, либо заходят за грань и близки к экстремистским проявлениям, в связи с чем прокуратура и обратилась в соответствующие органы». Трудно предположить, что зам. ген. прокурора не прочитал заявление томской прокуратуры в суд, о котором он дает интервью. Вместе с тем в заявлении прокуратуры говорится: «Признать книгу «Бхагавад-гита как она есть» автора А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады экстремистской». Т.е. всю книгу, включая санскритский оригинал, а не только комментарии в русском переводе к нему.

Неуверенность анонимных правоохранителей выдает скрытая попытка убедить читателей (а на самом деле самих себя) в малозначительности самого обсуждаемого инцидента: типа, кришнаитов ничтожно мало, поэтому де и преступлений они совершают мало, и стоит ли вообще обращать внимание на инициированный нами суд?

При этом авторы данного текста невольно разоблачают неправомерную позицию прокуратуры, утверждая, что «в основу иска легло исследование, проведенное в ТГУ». Таким образом, по мнению ФСБ, прокуратура при своем обращении в суд совершила подлог, выдав философское и лингвистическое исследование за комплексную комиссионную экспертизу!

Далее идут голословные утверждения, о том, что якобы в книге содержится «не осуждение негативных действий человека, унижение его самого, как относящегося к другой социальной либо религиозной группе, национальности». Даже ангажированные эксперты из Томского и Кемеровского университета не смогли привести ни одного примера унижения по принципу принадлежности какой-либо социальной либо религиозной группе, национальности. Речь у них везде идет только о «неопределенной группе лиц».

Столь же голословно утверждается о якобы существовании неких жалоб «потерпевших на распад семейных связей, выявление фактов регулярного нарушения закона». Чтобы не попасть под ответственность за клевету, авторы текста стыдливо умолчали, на кого именно, (а также куда, когда и кому) поступали эти жалобы: на представителей Томского общества сознания Кришны, или на мифических «кришнаитов вообще».

Авторы текста беззастенчиво искажают факты, утверждая: «Лишь накануне суда закончился скандал с пресечением незаконного строительства религиозного поселения в заказнике Томского района». На самом деле вайшнавы получили землю законным образом, и законность их строительства подтвердил суд. Лишь позже, в связи с вновь открытыми обстоятельствами (о том, что выделенная им земля каким-то непонятным образом оказалась в пределах заказника), состоялся второй суд, который постановил разрушить жилые дома. Следовательно, до решения второго суда строительство жилых домов было законным.

Чтобы обосновать обвинение в экстремизме, авторы текста попытались даже привести примеры из самой книги. Очевидно, приведенные примеры и есть самые «экстремистские». Что ж, тут требуется ликбез. Я готов передать ваши комментарии на эти примеры в письменном виде УФСБ по Томской области, если вы мне их пришлете.

Все не так гладко

«Томская неделя» (областная независимая газета) №11(1026), 16 марта 2012 г. С. 19. 

Эта дискуссия вышла так далеко за пределы Томска и привлекла к себе такое общественное внимание, в том числе за границами России, что наши читатели имеют право знать о ней более подробно. Поэтому мы решили представить вашему вниманию самые разные точки зрения ее участников.

ТОЧКА ЗРЕНИЯ ПРАВООХРАНИТЕЛЬНЫХ ОРГАНОВ. АВТОР НЕ УКАЗАН



«Бхагавад-Гита, как она есть»

Эта история началась летом 2011 года, когда прокурор Томска обратился в Ленинский районный суд с иском о признании книги «Бхагават-гита, как она есть» экстремистской. После чего в Томск приехали московские адвокаты кришнаитов и началась публичная дискуссия.

В основу иска легло исследование, проведенное в ТГУ, состоящее из двух частей: философской и лингвистической. Заказчиком исследования было Томское УФСБ, о чем говорилось в ходе судебных заседаний.

Доводы защиты кришнаитов о том, что процесс спровоцирован местной «палочной» правоохранительной системой, которой «все равно что судить», не обоснованы. При «тупом» исполнении незачем было бы делать философскую часть исследования. Уведомлять заинтересованные стороны. Давать возможность защите подготовиться для судебного процесса. Да и местные инициативы, затрагивающие общероссийские интересы согласовываются, как минимум, уровнем выше. То есть, принятию решения о суде над книгой предшествовал вполне здравый анализ. Приведу основные аргументы.

Почему книга может рассматриваться в суде на предмет признания ее экстремистской?

Потому, что в ней обнаружены признаки экстремизма. Пропаганда превосходства либо неполноценности человека по признаку его социальной, расовой, национальной, религиозной или языковой принадлежности или отношения к религии. Не осуждение негативных действий человека, а унижение его самого, как относящегося к другой социальной либо религиозной группе, национальности.

Почему обратили внимание именно на книгу «Бхагавад-Гита, как она есть»?

Привлекли внимание действия организации, распространяющей эту книгу. В том числе, жалобы потерпевших на распад семейных связей, выявление фактов регулярного нарушения закона. Лишь накануне суда закончился скандал с пресечением незаконного строительства религиозного поселения в заказнике Томского района. Пока шли суды, стройка шла полным ходом - в итоге приставы сносили здание, возведенное под крышу. В процессе разбирательства выяснилось, что кришнаиты полностью ориентируются не на закон, а на свою основную книгу «Бхагавад-Гита, как она есть»


Что из себя представляет книга?

Санскрит, перевод, транслитерация, комментарии. Суть комментариев - изложение религиозной доктрины кришнаитов, регламентирующей аспекты жизни последователя данной религии. Вот основные положения, которыми они руководствуются.

ПРИМЕР 1: 
Глава 4. Текст 14:

В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью, Я разделил человеческое общество на четыре сословия.

Комментарии: (приводятся выборочно)

Человеческое общество мало чем отличается от сообщества животных одного вида, но, чтобы поднять людей над уровнем животных, Господь создал перечисленные выше сословия, предназначение которых - дать людям возможность систематически развивать в себе сознание Кришны.

И подобно Самому Кришне, человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, стоит выше всех сословий и социальных групп, будь то нации, общины или расы.

ПРИМЕР 2:

Глава 16. Текст 1-3:

Верховный Господь сказал: Бесстрашие, очищение своего бытия, Совершенствование в духовном знании, благотворительность, владение чувствами, совершение жертвоприношений, изучение Вед, совершение аскезы. Простота, отказ от насилия, правдивость, не гневливость, самоотречение, спокойствие. Отсутствие стремления злословить, сострадание ко всем живым существам. Отсутствие алчности, мягкость, скромность, решимость, целеустремленность. Способность прощать, стойкость, чистота, отсутствие зависти и стремления к почестям - таковы, о сын Бхараты, божественные качества праведных людей, наделенных божественной природой.

Комментарии: (приводятся выборочно)

Половые отношения не предосудительны, если их цель - служение Кришне. Люди, практикующие сознание Кришны, по меньшей мере, не должны зачинать детей, как кошки и собаки. Их долг - сделать все необходимое для того, чтобы, появившись на свет, их ребенок помнил о Кришне.

Санньяси должен стучаться в каждую дверь и просить подаяние, но это вовсе не значит, что он попрошайка. Одно из качеств по-настоящему духовного человека - это смирение, и только поэтому санньяси стучится в каждую дверь, не столько для того, чтобы попросить милостыню, сколько для того, чтобы встретиться с домохозяевами и пробудить в них сознание Кришны. Таков долг санньяси.

Семейные люди должны зарабатывать на жизнь честным трудом и половину своего дохода отдавать на распространение сознания Кришны по всему миру. Для этого необходимо жертвовать тем организациям, которые занимаются проповеднической деятельностью, а не отдавать деньги случайным людям. Есть разные виды благотворительности, о которых будет рассказано ниже: благотворительность может относиться к гунам благости, страсти и невежества. Священные писания рекомендуют заниматься благотворительной деятельностью в гуне благости, а благотворительности в гунах страсти и невежества следует избегать, поскольку такая благотворительность - напрасная трата денег. Отдавать деньги и средства необходимо только на проповедь сознания Кришны по всему миру. Это - благотворительность в гуне благости.

Тот, кому не нужны дети, не должен вступать в половые отношения с женой.

Тот, кто способен зачать ребенка, который разовьет в себе сознание Кришны, может иметь сотни детей, но тот, кто не способен на это, не должен заниматься сексом, идя на поводу у собственных чувств.

ПРИМЕР 3

Глава 4, Текст 8:

Чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии, Я прихожу сюда из века в век.

Комментарии: (приводятся выборочно)

Того, кто в полной мере обладает сознанием Кришны, следует считать садху, даже если он не кажется очень набожным. А слово «душкритам» относится к тем, кто пренебрегает сознанием Кришны. Даже если такие нечестивцы очень образованны, они все равно остаются глупцами и низшими из людей, тогда как человек, поглощенный деятельностью в сознании Кришны, является садху, хотя может и не отличаться высокой образованностью и культурой. Что касается безбожников, то, чтобы уничтожить их, Верховному Господу нет необходимости приходить Самому, как это было в случае с демонами Раваной и Камсой. У Него есть много помощников, вполне способных справиться с этой задачей. Господь приходит в материальный мир прежде всего для того, чтобы помочь Своим чистым преданным, которым не дают покоя демоны. Демоны преследуют преданных, даже если те приходятся им родственниками.


Что из себя представляет организация кришнаитов?

Международное общество сознания Кришны - религиозное течение, создано в 20-м веке в США. Его основа - обязанность распространять свое учение, а также осуществлять пожертвование на развитие проповеди по всему миру.

Наряду со Свидетелями Иеговы и западными протестантскими организациями, в 1990-х годах кришнаизм получил распространение в России, благодаря навязчивой проповеднической деятельности своих представителей.

Указанная традиция распространяется не за счет передачи от одного поколения к другому, а за счет восприятия идей из книг основателя Прапхупады. Именно книги Прабхупады формируют мировоззрение кришнаитов. Комментарии книги «Бхагавад-Гита, как она есть» фактически является основой всех издаваемых кришнаитами книг.

Почему не слышно о массовых преступлениях кришнаитов, если их вероучительная литература содержит высказывания, унижающие других людей, пропагандирующие неравенство по религиозному принципу и по признаку пола?

Из-за численности. В Томске около 30 активных членов (до 150 вместе с родственниками и сочувствующими). В России, СНГ и постсоветской Европе - около 3 000 человек. Это ничтожно мало.

Целевая аудитория организации в России - интеллигенция, студенты ВУЗов. Среди кришнаитов мало необразованных людей.

Скандалы обычно возникают, если идеология станет массовой или распространяется среди лиц с психическими отклонениями. Не допустить подобных проблем - одна из задач государства. Исторический пример массового распространения экстремистской идеологии - фашизм. Гитлер в основу своего учения поставил ницшеанскую идею сверхчеловека. Переработал ее (сделал свои комментарии) и распространил в массы. Такого допускать нельзя.

А негатив уже есть. Например, факт зверского убийства священника в Туре Эвенкийского района Красноярского Края кришнаитом Романом Любецким. При задержании Любецкий сообщил, что человека убил не он, а Кришна. Официально в организации кришнаитов он не состоял, но идеологию усвоил. Признан невменяемым. Диагноз - шизофрения. Здесь мы видим, что определенные психологические (либо религиозные) практики могут вызывать рецидив психических заболеваний. Поведение психически больного человека при внушении ему определенных установок может быть непредсказуемым. Значит, сами установки являются оружием. Вот они:

ПРИМЕР 4

Глава 18. Текст 17

Тот, кто в своих поступках не руководствуется ложным эго, чей разум чист и свободен, даже убивая, не совершает убийства и никогда не запутывается в последствиях своей деятельности.

Комментарии: (приводятся выборочно)

Каждый, кто действует в сознании Кришны под руководством Сверхдуши, или Верховной Личности Бога, даже убивая, не совершает убийства и никогда не страдает из-за последствий своего поступка. Когда солдат убивает по приказу офицера, он не несет за это ответственности. Однако если он убьет кого-нибудь по собственной прихоти, то подлежит суду военного трибунала.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...82%D1%8C%C2%BB

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...82%D1%8C%C2%BB


хорошо, когда можно в одно месте прочитать подробности этого непонятного для меня нападения РПЦ. Спасибо.
Что-то неладно в РПЦ...

----------


## Валерий Ч

> Признан невменяемым. Диагноз - шизофрения. Здесь мы видим, что определенные психологические (либо религиозные) практики могут вызывать рецидив психических заболеваний. Поведение психически больного человека при внушении ему определенных установок может быть непредсказуемым. Значит, сами установки являются оружием.


*Если верить тем кто страдает шизофренией то можно и историю переписать.*

Например когда-то давно был Наполеон, но его уже давно никто не видел, правда даже в наше время есть люди считающие себя Наполеоном. 

Значит он всё ещё жив, если этому верить, и следовать такой логике ??? 

В любом случае поведение психически больного человека непредсказуемо, не только при внушении установок, но и при самом психиатрическом лечении. 
Например психиатр пытается помочь больному, а больной в ответ готов убить своего благотетеля. То есть возникает этот рецидив заболевания.

Таким образом выводы этих толкователей совершенно беспочвенны.

В Бхагавад гите нет экстремизма, но она есть в экспертизе, значит не Бхагавад Гиту нужно судить за экстремизм, а нужно судить саму же экспертизу.

То есть сами *"эксперты" дают экстремистские толкования, привнося экстремизм в тексты Бхагавад Гиты*, и таким образом делают эту экспертизу.

Очень жаль !

----------


## lokaram das

Дорогие друзья!

20 марта в Томске пройдет новое судебное заседание по делу Бхагавад-гиты. Хотя 28 декабря прошлого года суд первой инстанции отказал прокурору в удовлетворении его заявления о признании Гиты в переводе и с комментариями Прабхупады экстремистским материалом, прокурор не унимается.

Суд в Томске вызвал сильнейший резонанс во всем мире, прежде всего в Индии, где даже дважды останавливалась работа парламента. Свою негативную оценку действиям прокуратуры дали и дипломаты, и политики, и правозащитники, и журналисты, и ученые. 24 февраля в Томске прошла Всероссийская научная конференция, посвященная большей частью этому процессу, в ходе которой ведущие индологи, религиоведы, филологи опровергли нелепые мифы о том, что перевод и комментарии Прабхупады якобы не авторитетны и несут в себе угрозу межрелигиозному, межнациональному и вообще гражданскому миру в обществе.

Несколько дней назад ряд известных российских ученых обратился с открытым письмом к президенту Медведеву и председателю Правительства Путину с настоятельной рекомендацией взять судебный процесс под свой контроль. Ученые вновь подтвердили авторитетность книги, указали на недобросовестность прокурора и на опасность такого рода прецедентов для российско-индийских отношений.

В ходе всех прошлых заседаний суда юристы, защищающие Гиту, ощущали серьезную поддержку в виде ваших искренних молитв, обращенных к Господу с просьбой заступиться за Гиту.
Мы просим всех вас горячо и искренне молиться, взывать к Господу Гауранге, к Господу Нитьянанде, к Господу Нрисимхадеву, чтобы защитить Гиту. Посвятите этому все свое время! 
Судебное заседание начнется в 11.15 час. (мск).
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.ng.ru/world/2012-03-19/6_india.htm

Священная книга индусов снова под судом
Российские ученые просят Путина вмешаться
2012-03-19 / Владимир Скосырев


Фото Reuters
В Томске, как ожидают, завтра должен возобновиться суд над книгой «Бхагавадгита» как она есть». Этот процесс уже вызвал бурные протесты в Индии и бросил тень на репутацию РФ как светского демократического государства. Тем не менее прокурор оспорил решение суда первой инстанции, который отказался признать произведение экстремистским. Видные российские ученые просят Дмитрия Медведева и Владимира Путина взять дело под личный контроль.
По сведениям СМИ, 20 марта намечалось начать новое рассмотрение в суде Томска дела о признании книги «Бхагавадгита» как она есть» экстремистской литературой. Как уже сообщалось, 28 декабря 2011 года Ленинский районный суд Томска отклонил заявление прокурора города, добивавшегося запрета на комментарии к книге, вышедшие на русском языке.
Как отмечало агентство Reuters, положительный вердикт суда означал бы, что одна из самых священных книг индуизма попала в список запрещенной литературы наряду с «Майн Кампф» Гитлера.
Однако суд отклонил обращение прокурора. И вот 23 января прокуратура Томска подала апелляционное представление на решение суда первой инстанции. Новое рассмотрение этого вопроса может воспламенить страсти в дружественной стране и бросить тень на репутацию России как демократического светского государства.

Ведь, как уже писала «НГ», депутаты индийского парламента расценили прошлогодний процесс в Томске как оскорбление священной для индусов книги и вынудили спикера прекратить заседание. Протест Москве был направлен и по дипломатической линии.
Скандал грозил осложнить отношения между двумя странами, между которыми за последние 60 лет не было политических конфликтов. Напомним, что ныне Москва и Дели официально называют российско-индийские отношения отношениями привилегированного стратегического партнерства.
По мотивам, о которых можно только гадать, прокурор Томска решил вновь инициировать дело, рассмотрение которого наносит ущерб внешней политике нашего государства.
Видные деятели российской научной общественности пришли к выводу, что не могут остаться молчаливыми наблюдателями событий. Они обратились к президенту РФ Дмитрию Медведеву и премьер-министру Владимиру Путину с открытым письмом, где просят их взять этот беспрецедентный случай под личный контроль.
В письме говорится, что книга «Бхагавадгита» как она есть» представляет собой перевод древнеиндийского философского трактата (V–VI вв.) в сочетании с комментариями индийского мыслителя XX в. А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и является священным текстом одного из направлений индуизма. Авторы письма подчеркивают, что решение суда первой инстанции Томска было законным и обоснованным.
В ходе Всероссийской научно-практической конференции, которая прошла в Томском государственном университете, прозвучали убедительные аргументы разных ученых, в том числе индологов, относительно книги, «вызванной в суд». До этого свою четкую позицию в отношении надуманности предъявляемых к ней претензий выразили профессиональные эксперты-религиоведы и философы.
Выводы научной конференции свидетельствуют: книга не содержит признаков экстремизма и не призывает к разжиганию вражды по признакам национальной принадлежности или отношения к религии либо по каким-либо иным признакам.
Напротив, данная книга, созданная в русле комментаторской традиции бенгальского вишнуизма (вайшнавизма), одной из самых популярных ветвей индуизма, признана определенным кругом верующих в качестве священной. В письме указывается, что действия прокуратуры не только наносят ущерб репутации отечественной науки и культуры, но также дискредитируют культурный и демократический образ России в глазах цивилизованного мира.
Обращение к президенту и премьер-министру РФ подписали академик, директор Института философии РАН Абдусалам Гусейнов и почти два десятка других видных российских ученых.
В прессе ранее публиковались статьи, где утверждалось, что суд идет не над священным писанием индусов, а над комментарием к книге, сделанным Прабхупадой. Но, как указала ведущий научный сотрудник Института востоковедения РАН Ирина Глушкова, «Бхагавадгита» и комментарии Прабхупады к ней ничем не отличаются от предыдущих книг – комментариев. В центре индийских исследований Института востоковедения РАН также отметили парадоксальность ситуации. На русский язык «Бхагавадгиту» впервые перевели в 1788 году. В православной Российской империи XVIII века ее и ее переводчиков никто не судил, зато судят в светской демократической России.
Процесс в Томске вызвал бурную полемику не только среди ученых, но и широкого круга пользователей Интернета. Вот два противоположных мнения, приводимые на сайте агентства новостей ТВ 2.
Недовольный: «Вот так кришнаиты врут в наглую, не смущаясь ничего и никого, что это все можно проверить. Главное – выпустить слово, а там пусть ловят!»


Ван-ю-ша: «Как Христианин, я полагаю, что все иные религиозные учения – происки антихриста. Но, как гражданин, считаю, что любое религиозное учение содержит в себе элемент экстремизма. Если прочитать Библию или Коран, то... ого-го! Мало не покажется! Поэтому не дело светского суда вмешиваться в этот вопрос».

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.newsru.com/religy/19mar2012/bhagavad.html 

Индийские ученые опровергают миф о неавторитетности книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть"

время публикации: 19 марта 2012 г., 18:51 
последнее обновление: 19 марта 2012 г., 20:43	



Известные индийские ученые, занимающиеся исследованием индуизма в Индии и за ее пределами, опровергают появившиеся в России предположения о некоей неавторитетности книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть".

Как известно, 20 марта в Томске пройдет новое рассмотрение "дела Гиты", теперь уже в порядке апелляции. 28 декабря прошлого года Ленинский районный суд Томска отказался признать книгу "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" (Бхагавад-гита в переводе и с комментариями индийского религиозного деятеля А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады) экстремистским материалом. Этого добивался прокурор Томска, увидевший в книге признаки разжигания межрелигиозной вражды.

Индийские ученые выступили со своими комментариями в ожидании исхода суда, который затрагивает религиозные чувства не только российских кришнаитов, как это полагают оппоненты индуизму из числа антикультистских сообществ, но и самих индийцев, для которых Бхагавад-гита считается одним из важнейших религиозных символов.

Известный санскритолог Рамакант Пандея, профессор кафедры вьякараны (грамматики) Бенаресского университета индуизма, председатель Всеиндийской ассоциации санскритских грамматистов "Бхаратья Вьякаран Видват Паришад", комментируя нападки на священную книгу, ответил на вопросы посетителей сайта Lenta.ru.

Отдел по связям с общественностью Центра обществ сознания Кришны в России распространил сегодня пресс-релиз, в котором опубликованы ответы ученого на некоторые вопросы, касающиеся непосредственно Гиты, а также мнений индийцев относительно самой правомерности привлечения к суду священного писания.

"Самым важным символом индуизма я считаю Бхагавад-гиту, первую индуистскую книгу, которая получила такое же всемирное признание, как Библия и Коран, - подчеркнул Рамакант Пандея.

"Учение Гиты более всего привлекало иностранцев с самых первых дней знакомства с Индией, и это продолжается по сей день. Многие люди на западе и в других странах становятся последователями индуизма, стараясь следовать таким наставлениям Гиты, как правдивость, равное отношение ко всем, преданность долгу и так далее", - сказал он.

Опираясь на многолетние исследования индуистской философской традиции, прежде всего санскритской, поскольку именно санскрит считается языком классических священных шастр, Рамакант Пандея пришел к выводу о том, что комментарии Бхактиведанты Свами к Гите, написанные на английском, опираются на подлинный санскритский комментарий "Гита-бхушана" (XVII в.).

"Свами Прабхупада использовал множество цитат и примеров из Шримад Бхагаватам и других Пуран, что отвечает традиции составления комментариев", - заключает Рамакант Пандея, добавляя, что "интересно было бы сравнить его комментарий с "Гита-бхушаной", проанализировать его в этом ключе и при необходимости доработать русский перевод".

Индийский ученый опроверг такой популярный миф, как то, что "индусом можно только родиться" и что индуизм представляет собою некую замкнутую систему, привязанную исключительно к Индостану.

При этом Рамакант Пандея сослался на "Ману-смрити" (2.20) (перевод С.Д. Эльмановича), где говорится: "У брахмана, рожденного в этой стране, пусть все люди на Земле обучаются своему образу жизни". По мнению ученого, это лишь одно из многих доказательств тому, что индуизм не ограничивает себя одной страной.

Далее Рамакант Пандея предложил осмыслить, наконец, что же из себя представляет индуизм на самом деле, поскольку неправильное восприятие этой сути и послужило одною из причин заявления прокурора в суд.

По словам ученого, сами индусы называют свою религию "санатана-дхарма", то есть вечной природой души. Слово дхарма в первом значении - это "природа", и только во втором - "религия". Дхарма - это то, что вечно и присуще всем. В "Ману-смрити" также говорится, что дхарма - это то, что поддерживает всех людей. Согласно верованиям индусов, санатана-дхарма существовала по всему миру, но со временем разделилась на множество религиозных направлений, которые они называют сампрадаями (верами). В каждой сампрадае люди поклоняются определенному образу Бога, согласно своему религиозному учению, однако санатана-дхарма включает в себя все эти виды поклонения. Таким образом, понятие санатана-дхармы шире, чем одна определенная религия, ограниченная историческими и географическими факторами. Поэтому индуизм вмещает самые разные формы поклонения Богу и философские доктрины. В отличие от всех религий, санатана-дхарма не основывается на учении одного определенного мессии. Наоборот, она кладет начало многочисленным философским учениям, сформулированным различными учителями.

Кстати, то же самое разъяснила на недавней научной конференции и прессе-конференции в Томске и ведущий научный сотрудник Центра индийских исследований Института востоковедения РАН индолог Ирина Глушкова.

"Санатана-дхарма не ограничивается принадлежностью к одной стране, национальности или религии, поэтому любой человек может принять индуистскую веру, - говорит Рамакант Пандея. Примером тому служит история мусульманина Расакхана (1548 г.р.), принявшего посвящение в одной из индуистских конфессий санатана-дхармы и прославившегося как великий индуистский святой. Индусы по сей день поют его песни в духе бхакти (преданного служения Богу)".

"Я считаю, что люди, поклоняющиеся Кришне в России, достойны такого же уважения, как люди, поклоняющиеся Кришне в Индии", - убежден ученый.

По его мнению, глубокое изучение индийской культуры за время британского правления в Индии и множество других факторов создали благоприятную почву для последующей популяризации индийской философии в мире. Было сделано большое количество переводов индуистских текстов на европейские языки, и этот новый источник знания стал привлекать массы. "Знакомство с индийской философией способствует духовно-культурному развитию за рубежом и прививает широкие взгляды, что столь необходимо для гармонии по всему миру", - считает Рамакант Пандея.

Отвечая на вопрос о том, что говорят индийские священные писания о сути религии как высшей человеческой деятельности, Рамакант Пандея охарактеризовал суть религии прежде всего как достойный образ жизни. Индийские писания гласят, что человека можно поистине назвать человеком, если он, прилагая усилия к материальному благосостоянию, также стремится и к освобождению. Человек обретает тот или иной вид освобождения в зависимости от того, с каким желанием он поклоняется Богу. Так, в "Деви-каваче" (48) говорится: "К чему человек стремится, того он несомненно достигает".

Самая главная мысль индуизма, по словам ученого, заключается в том, что объект поклонения во всех религиозных течениях – это один и тот же Бог. При этом Рамакант Пандея ссылается на целый ряд источников, подверждающих эту аксиому, в том числе на Бхагавад-гиту (4.11) в переводе В.Г. Эрмана: "Моим путем, о Партха, последуют люди во всем". Индусы называют это путешествие к Богу санатана-дхармой и считают, что она с самого начала творения охватывала весь мир. С самых давних пор индуизм делился на множество течений (шиваизм, шактизм, вайшнавизм, брахманизм и так далее), которые рассматривались как различные аспекты санатана-дхармы. Точно так же индусы относятся к джайнизму, буддизму а также к более новым религиям, пришедшим с Запада. Это главная причина, почему любой человек может обратиться к религиям Индии, представляющим более древние проявления санатана-дхармы. Главное кредо индуизма: "Весь мир – это одна семья" (Хитопадеша, 1.3.71). Именно поэтому мантры Упанишад содержат пожелание блага для всего мира: "Пусть все люди на Земле будут счастливы".

Отвечая на вопрос о том, какое место в индуизме занимает кришнаизм, ученый пояснил, что поклонение Кришне относится к течению бхакти в индуизме. Индуистские писания описывают виды бхакти: слушание о Боге, прославление Бога, размышление о Нем и так далее. Поднимаясь по этой лестнице, человек постепенно утверждается в одном из пяти видов отношений с Богом, что является вершиной бхакти.

Отвечая на вопрос о степени адаптации духовных ценностей индуизма в мире, прежде всего на Западе, Рамакант Пандея с уверенностью заявил, основываясь на сведениях из авторитетных СМИ и научных исследований, что степень адаптации индуизма вне Индии очень велика.

"Людей привлекают идеи индуизма, потому что они направлены на всемирную гармонию и несут в себе разнообразные решения проблем современности, - поясняет Рамакант Пандея. – Думаю, что в результате этой тенденции по всему миру распространится понимание санатана-дхармы, и тогда религиозные распри перестанут занимать такое важное место в жизни людей".

Не осталась в сторону и тема экстремизма. Отвечая на вопрос о том, может ли вообще существовать в рамках философии индуизма такое понятие как "экстремистская книга", ученый подчеркнул, что индусы никогда не называли какое-либо священное писание или комментарий на него экстремистским. "Также они не объявляют какое-либо вероучение ересью или врагом своей религии, - утверждает Рамакант Пандея, - поскольку врагом можно назвать только равного противника, а такого в мире нет, потому что нет другой религии, чем санатана-дхарма, существуют лишь различные ее течения".

"При этом с самых давних пор в индуизме шли диспуты между разными философскими школами, например, монистов и дуалистов, - уточняет Рамакант Пандея. - Говорится, что их спорам нет предела. Однако это все лишь философские диспуты, а не война между религиями. Это искусство анализа различных философских взглядов, которые прозвучали в индуистских писаниях, и, помимо всего, это способ проявить свой философский гений".

"Насколько мне известно, в Индии никогда не проводился суд над "Бхагавад-гитой как она есть" и не было попыток признать ее экстремистской, - подчеркивает Рамакант Пандея. – Начинать судебное разбирательство по вопросу священного писания или произведения какого-либо философа или проповедника не в нашей традиции. Мы обычно решаем подобные вопросы в дебатах".

"Таким образом, для индусов не существует запрещенной литературы, и они не вешают ярлык экстремизма на другие религиозные конфессии. Что же касается терроризма - это политическое явление, которое неправильно связывать с каким-либо религиозным учением", - заключает ученый.

Отвечая на актуальный для определенного круга заинтересованных лиц вопрос о том, существуют ли в Индии деструктивные общественные группы, использующие в своей практике те или иные интерпретации священных писаний, Рамакант Пандея обращает внимание на то, что, с точки зрения закона и религии, в Индии деструктивными признаются те группы, которые под видом религии совершают насилие. Например, правительством Индии запрещены те религиозные течения, которые предписывают человеческие жертвоприношения и прочие изуверские обряды. В частности, запрещен культ Сати, в котором вдов насильно сжигают на погребальном костре мужа. Такая практика представляет собой лишь извращение индуистского учения, поскольку индуистское учение предполагает "ахимсу", или ненасилие.

По словам Рамаканта Пандеи, представители любой религиозной конфессии, будь то шиваиты, шакты, суфии, мусульмане, христиане и так далее, суть равноправные граждане Индии, а это означает, что они имеют каждый свой храм, возможность отправлять свои религиозные обряды и праздники, а также проповедовать и издавать свою литературу. Они не становятся жертвой преследования, если они не служат источником насилия.

Развивая мысль о том, способен ли проповедник, использующий собственные интерпретации Бхагавад-гиты, исказить смысл священных текстов и нанести вред своим последователям, Рамакант Пандея подчеркнул, что Бхагавад-гита вообще - это литературный памятник мирового масштаба, богатый на размышления о религии и этике и содержащий многочисленные слои смысла.

"Любой человек, переводящий и комментирующий ее, отражает тот или иной аспект ее содержания в зависимости от своих возможностей", - признает Рамакант Пандея. "Конечно, культурно-исторический контекст, в котором работает переводчик или комментатор Гиты, влияет на его презентацию. Но индуизм - это большое тело, состоящее из множества частей, или сампрадай. В каждой из сампрадай люди поклоняются той или иной части тела санатана-дхармы. В Индии с древних пор сложилась традиция комментариев на Гиту, где каждая сампрадая устанавливала свою доктрину, дав свое толкование Гиты. Таким образом, все традиционные комментарии на Гиту отвечают учению той или иной сампрадаи. Сказать, что все комментарии сампрадай суть сектантские, означает перечеркнуть всю традицию индийских комментариев и признать вредоносной саму традицию сампрадай. Свами Прабхупада был последователем Гаудия-вайшнава-сампрадаи (бенгальский вишнуизм), и, естественно, он дает толкование в ключе именно этой сампрадаи", - сказал ученый.

По его мнению, "было бы неправильным утверждать, что из-за принадлежности к сампрадае кто-то становится "сектантом", то есть отделившимся от учения Вед и более не следующим санатана-дхарме. "Кроме того, как я уже говорил, в комментариях Бхактиведанты Свами приводится большое количество цитат из "Шримад Бхагавата-махапураны" и других авторитетных источников. Около пятидесяти стихов, которые я просмотрел в его переводе, оставили у меня впечатление скрупулезного подхода. Конечно, для того чтобы вынести суждение о всех деталях этой работы, нужно проделать глубокий анализ, но я могу с уверенностью сказать, что его "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" отвечает традиции индуизма", - сказал исследователь.

Рамаканту Пандее был задан вопрос о том, насколько люди в Индии осведомлены о подробностях судебного процесса в Томске. Как известно, российский МИД заявлял в ходе скандала в декабре, что "в Индии просто не разобрались" и что к самой Бхагавад-гите якобы претензий нет".

Рамакант Пандея подтвердил, что индийскому правительству и общественности хорошо известно, что в Томске идет суд именно над "Бхагавад-гитой как она есть".

"Они также знакомы с деталями обвинений, применяемых к переводу стихов и комментариям в этой книге, и выступают против такого обращения со священным писанием и комментарием на него, - сообщил он. - Из этих обвинений всем становится ясно, что люди в Томске проявляют неуважение в том числе и к оригиналу Гиты. Жителей Индии и других стран возмутило, что претензии предъявляют к строкам комментариев, практически дословно воспроизводящих переводы стихов Гиты. Такой термин не применим к божественному посланию и культурному памятнику, которым является Гита. Также неправильно вести суд над комментариями Бхактиведанты Свами, которые опираются на подлинный санскритский комментарий "Гита-бхушана" и соответствует учению Гаудия-вайшнава-сампрадаи, широко распространенного в Индии индуистского течения".

"Конечно, в результате нескольких этапов перевода может происходить некоторая потеря смысла, - предположил ученый, - но в любом случае индийцы считают, что "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" отвечает доктрине индуизма, и обсуждение ее русскоязычного перевода должно проводиться на научных собраниях, а не в зале суда. Русским людям следует обратиться со своими сомнениями к научным организациям в России и Индии".

Отвечая на вопрос о необходимости сравнительного анализа разных священных текстов, Рамакант Пандея сказал, что при желании можно действительно найти резкие высказывания и в Библии, и в Коране, и в других священных текстах. Примеры тому уже неоднократно приводились в статьях о томском суде на разных языках. "Однако называть подобные высказывания экстремистскими и обращаться с ними в суд считаю в корне неправильным, - подчеркивает ученый. - Это говорит лишь о невежестве обвинителей и ограниченности их взглядов. Само слово "экстремизм" более всего относится к политике, и религиозный экстремизм - это прежде всего политическое явление; это использование таких крайних мер, как террористические акты, похищения, убийства… Говорить, что все это предписывается религией, - значит противоречить всем религиозным учениям и самому придерживаться экстремистских взглядов".

"Представители Международного общества сознания Кришны правы в том, что не настаивают на сравнительной экспертизе с другими писаниями, поскольку это только больше стало бы разжигать вражду между религиями", - считает Рамакант Пандея.

По его словам, он знает о том, что в России религиозное большинство составляют христиане, как в Индии – индуисты. Но в то же самое время нельзя не принимать во внимание и многочисленные религиозные меньшинства, существующие на территории как России, так и Индии, или отрицать, что они имеют такие же права, как и представители большинства. В Индии и индуисты, и мусульмане, и христиане, и буддисты, и джайнисты суть равноправные граждане.

Отвечая на вопрос о том, чем, на его взгляд, закончится история с судом в Томске, Рамакант Пандея признал, что находит нелепым исследование вопросов индуизма и толкований такого монументального священного писания, как Гита, в зале суда страны, столь мало сведущей в особенностях индийской культуры. В Индии царит плюрализм мнений, поскольку в шастрах говорится: "Единую Истину брахманы описывают по-разному".

"Человек зависит только от своей веры в вопросах, какому проявлению Бога следует поклоняться и какую литературу следует читать, - считает Рамакант Пандея. - В любом случае для томского суда было бы разумнее предоставить это обсуждение специалистам в России и Индии, например, ученым Каши (Бенареса). У нас не было принято преследовать или уничтожать ту или иную религиозную группу, как в Европе. Вместо этого у нас проводились дебаты, где судьей был не защитник гражданского закона, а известный специалист по обсуждаемой теме. Каждая сторона имела своего представителя, который приводил доводы согласно своим писаниям, и проигравший в споре принимал доктрину победителя, а если никто не побеждал, то каждый оставался при своем мнении. Например, если некоторые индуистские течения не признают божественное происхождение Вед, то мы не пытаемся подавить их, но ищем убедительные доводы, чтобы они приняли нашу точку зрения». Известно, что трудности всегда сопутствуют в добрых делах, поскольку большинство людей не может сразу оценить добродетель, потому что она кажется чем-то новым и вызывает подозрение. Поэтому говорится: суть религии сложно познать. Однако я надеюсь на благоприятный исход, потому что в конечном счете Истина побеждает и все препятствия оборачиваются во благо. В любом случае в результате этого судебного разбирательства люди в России больше узнают об индийской культуре и санатана-дхарме".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Суд сегодня длился около 
получаса. 
С нашей стороны 3 адвоката и еще приехал Санджит Кумар Джха. К представителю прокурора Томска прибавился представитель прокурора Томской области. 
После представления возражения адвокатов на апелляцию прокуратуры прокуратура заявила, что им не была предоставлена копия и потребовала время на ознакомление. Суд перенесен на завтра на 9:15 по тск (6:15 мск).

http://vk.com/krdasa

----------


## Aniruddha das

СУД: Решение Суда первой инстанции оставить без изменений!!!!!!!

http://vk.com/lokaramdas

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=236915

Суд в Томске вновь не признал экстремистской книгу "Бхагавад-гита как она есть"
.
21 марта 2012 года 07:01
версия для печати
Томск. 21 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-СИБИРЬ - Томский областной суд в среду не удовлетворил апелляцию региональной прокуратуры на решение о признании книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" - одного из толкований индуистского священного писания "Бхагавад-гита" - неэкстремистской.

Таким образом, областной суд подтвердил решение Ленинского районного суда Томска, вынесенное в декабре 2011 года, передал корреспондент агентства "Интерфакс-Сибирь" из зала суда.
Летом 2011 года прокуратура Томской области обратилась в суд с иском о признании экстремистской книги "Бхагавад-Гита как она есть" с комментариями основателя международного общества сознания Кришны (ISKCON, также известного как движение "Харе Кришна") Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.
По просьбе прокуратуры специалисты Кемеровского государственного университета (КемГУ) провели психолого-лингвистическую экспертизу книги "Бхагавад-Гита как она есть".
Судебный процесс был начат на основании того, что в книге содержатся "признаки разжигания религиозной ненависти, унижения достоинства человека по признакам пола, расы, национальности, языка, происхождения, отношения к религии".


Смотрите оригинал материала на http://www.interfax.ru/society/news....NqJvA.facebook

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://vz.ru/news/2012/3/21/569837.html

Суд в Томске вновь отказал в запрете книги «Бхагавад-гита как она есть»
21 марта 2012, 07:15

Томский областной суд в среду отклонил апелляционное представление прокурора Томска на отказ суда первой инстанции в признании экстремистской книги «Бхагавад-гита как она есть» - русскоязычной версии комментированного перевода древней индуистской поэмы.


Прокуратура Томска летом 2011 года обратилась в суд с требованием признать экстремистским перевод индуистского священного писания «Бхагавад-гита» с комментариями основателя вайшнавской религиозной организации «Международное общество сознания Кришны» Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупадой. Ведомство ссылалось на заключение экспертов из Томского госуниверситета, которые якобы усмотрели в книге признаки разжигания религиозной ненависти, унижения достоинства человека по признакам пола, расы, национальности, языка, происхождения, отношения к религии.



Ленинский районный суд Томска 28 декабря 2011 года отказал местной прокуратуре в признании книги «Бхагавад-гита как она есть» экстремистской, поскольку не нашел оснований для удовлетворения иска. Прокуратура обжаловала решение суда. Судебный процесс в Томске вызвал международный резонанс, в Индии даже прерывалось заседание парламента страны.
Ранее областной прокурор Василий Войкин сказал журналистам, что его ведомство обжаловало решение суда первой инстанции, чтобы получить юридически четкое обоснование отклонения иска. Позже первый замгенпрокурора РФ Александр Буксман заявил, что речь идет о признании экстремистским не самого текста священного писания индусов, а русскоязычной версии комментария к этой книге, ранее изданного на английском языке.

В конце февраля председатель экспертного совета по проведению государственной религиоведческой экспертизы при Минюсте РФ, религиовед Александр Дворкин заявил, что считает требование прокуратуры обоснованным. По его словам, это «Бхагавад-гита как она есть» «имеет очень и очень опосредованное отношение к древнеиндийской книге, это очень вольный и не слишком квалифицированный перевод, причем это двойной перевод».

Позже глава отдела по религиозным и национальным вопросам в аппарате уполномоченного по правам человека РФ Михаил Одинцов сказал журналистам, что преследование религиозных текстов, в том числе книги «Бхагавад-гита как она есть», недопустимо. Научный сотрудник Центра индийских исследований Института востоковедения РАН (Москва) Ирина Глушкова заявила, что комментарий к «Бхагавад-гите», написанной Прабхупадой, неотделим от текста книги. Кроме того, комментарий необходим для понимания древнего текста современным человеком, тем более что «Бхагавад-гита» была написана очень давно, на трудном для современного восприятия языке (санскрите), отмечала эксперт.

«Бхагавад-гита» («Божественная песнь») - религиозно-философская поэма, которая входит в великий индийский эпос «Махабхарата». Поэма - один из самых знаменитых текстов древней индуистской литературы. Она построена как беседа между двумя героями эпоса - Арджуной и его колесничим Кришной - перед началом великой битвы. Кришна вдохновляет Арджуну на битву во имя справедливости. Идеи, сформулированные в книге, легли в основу религиозной и нравственной доктрины современного индуизма.

«Бхагавад-гита как она есть» - перевод индуистского священного писания «Бхагавад-гита» с комментариями в духе традиции гаудия-вайшнавизма и бхакти-йоги, сделанный в 1960-е годы основателем вайшнавской религиозной организации «Международное общество сознания Кришны» Прабхупадой. Книга переведена более чем на 60 языков. Публикацию осуществляет международное издательство «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст», передает РИА «Новости».

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://lenta.ru/news/2012/03/21/book/

Томский суд вновь отказался признать "Бхагавад-гиту" экстремистской



Томский областной суд отказался удовлетворить апелляцию региональной прокуратуры на решение суда нижестоящей инстанции о признании неэкстремистской книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть", сообщает"Интерфакс". Таким образом, областной суд подтвердил решение Ленинского районного суда Томска, который ранее уже отказался признать книгу экстремистской, хотя этого добивалась областная прокуратура.
Представители прокуратуры утверждают, что в книге "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" содержатся признаки "разжигания религиозной ненависти" и "унижения достоинства человека". Соответствующее заключение было подкреплено экспертизой книги, которую провели специалисты Кемеровского государственного университета.

Летом 2011 года прокуратура Томской области обратилась в суд с иском о признании экстремистской книги "Бхагавад-Гита как она есть", однако 28 декабря Ленинский районный суд отказался удовлетворить иск прокуратуры о запрете книги. Прокуратура, однако, в январе 2012 года подала апелляцию на решение Ленинского районного суда.

Стоит напомнить, что суд в Томске вызвал бурную реакцию в Индии, где процессу, развернувшемуся в России, были посвящены дебаты в парламенте и заявление главы индийского МИД. С критикой прокуратуры, инициировавшей разбирательство, выступил и посол России в Дели Александр Кадакин. При этом в МИД РФ подчеркивали, что на предмет причисления к числу экстремистских материалов судом рассматривается только русскоязычное издание книги "Бхагавад-Гита как она есть", а не само священное писание "Бхагавад-Гита".

"Бхагавад-гита как она есть", впервые изданная в 1968 году, написана проповедником кришнаизма гуру Свами Прабхупадой. Книга, которая была издана более чем на 80 языках мира, представляет собой перевод на английский язык священного индуистского текста "Бхагавад-гита" с комментариями. Книга выдержала множество изданий более чем на 80 языках мира, считаясь самым популярным и распространенным изложением этого священного для индуизма текста за пределами Индии.

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Это сегодняшнее решение суда?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Это сегодняшнее решение суда?


Да.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Томский суд вновь отказал в запрете книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть"

07:03 21/03/2012
ТОМСК, 21 мар - РИА Новости, Сергей Леваненков. Томский областной суд в среду отклонил апелляционное представление прокурора Томска на отказ суда первой инстанции в признании экстремистской книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" - русскоязычной версии комментированного перевода древней индуистской поэмы, сообщает корреспондент РИА Новости из зала суда.
Прокуратура Томска летом 2011 года обратилась в суд с требованием признать экстремистским перевод индуистского священного писания "Бхагавад-гита" с комментариями основателя вайшнавской религиозной организации "Международное общество сознания Кришны" Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупадой. Ведомство ссылалось на заключение экспертов из Томского госуниверситета, которые якобы усмотрели в книге признаки разжигания религиозной ненависти, унижения достоинства человека по признакам пола, расы, национальности, языка, происхождения, отношения к религии.
Ленинский районный суд Томска 28 декабря 2011 года отказал местной прокуратуре в признании книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" экстремистской, поскольку не нашел оснований для удовлетворения иска. Прокуратура обжаловала решение суда. Судебный процесс в Томске вызвал международный резонанс, в Индии даже прерывалось заседание парламента страны.
В ходе рассмотрения апелляции представитель прокуратуры отметила, что суд первой инстанции неверно истолковал законодательство в части определения понятия "экстремизм". По ее словам, райсуд указал на то, что обязательным условием экстремизма является призыв к осуществлению этой деятельности, причем "эти призывы должны быть выражены каким-либо действием". Прокурор заявила, что между тем, в РФ запрещена любая пропаганда, возбуждающая какую-либо ненависть. Защитники книги, в свою очередь, поддержали толкование суда первой инстанции.
В итоге суд решил оставить без изменений решение районного суда.
Решение облсуда около двух десятков представителей "Томского общества сознания Кришны" и общественности встретили аплодисментами.
Представитель прокуратуры сказала журналистам после вынесения решения, что сначала ведомство ознакомится с мотивировочной частью решения суда, и затем областной прокурор примет решение, обжаловать решение или нет.
"В вышестоящий суд имеет право обратиться только прокурор субъекта", - сказала прокурор.
"Считаю, что это справедливое решение, разумное... Я аплодирую томскому суду - как районному, так и областному", - сказал представитель "Томского общества сознания Кришны" Александр Шахов.
Он также заметил, что прокуратура, скорее всего, будет обжаловать решение облсуда.
"Думаю, да. Я внутреннюю причину не могу понять, но судя по заявлениям,.. они обычно последовательны в своей позиции", - отметил защитник книги.
Ранее областной прокурор Василий Войкин сказал журналистам, что его ведомство обжаловало решение суда первой инстанции, чтобы получить юридически четкое обоснование отклонения иска. Позже первый замгенпрокурора РФ Александр Буксман заявил, что речь идет о признании экстремистским не самого текста священного писания индусов, а русскоязычной версии комментария к этой книге, ранее изданного на английском языке.
В конце февраля председатель экспертного совета по проведению государственной религиоведческой экспертизы при Минюсте РФ, религиовед Александр Дворкин заявил, что считает требование прокуратуры обоснованным. По его словам, это "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" "имеет очень и очень опосредованное отношение к древнеиндийской книге, это очень вольный и не слишком квалифицированный перевод, причем это двойной перевод".
Ученые не понимают претензий
Позже глава отдела по религиозным и национальным вопросам в аппарате уполномоченного по правам человека РФ Михаил Одинцов сказал журналистам, что преследование религиозных текстов, в том числе книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть", недопустимо. Научный сотрудник Центра индийских исследований Института востоковедения РАН (Москва) Ирина Глушкова заявила, что комментарий к "Бхагавад-гите", написанной Прабхупадой, неотделим от текста книги. Кроме того, комментарий необходим для понимания древнего текста современным человеком, тем более что "Бхагавад-гита" была написана очень давно, на трудном для современного восприятия языке (санскрите), отмечала эксперт.
"Бхагавад-гита" ("Божественная песнь") - религиозно-философская поэма, которая входит в великий индийский эпос "Махабхарата". Поэма - один из самых знаменитых текстов древней индуистской литературы. Она построена как беседа между двумя героями эпоса - Арджуной и его колесничим Кришной - перед началом великой битвы. Кришна вдохновляет Арджуну на битву во имя справедливости. Идеи, сформулированные в книге, легли в основу религиозной и нравственной доктрины современного индуизма.
"Бхагавад-гита как она есть" - перевод индуистского священного писания "Бхагавад-гита" с комментариями в духе традиции гаудия-вайшнавизма и бхакти-йоги, сделанный в 1960-е годы основателем вайшнавской религиозной организации "Международное общество сознания Кришны" Прабхупадой. Книга переведена более чем на 60 языков. Публикацию осуществляет международное издательство "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст".

http://www.ria.ru/justice/20120321/601493749.html

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.tv2.tomsk.ru/news/tomskoe...esheniem-sudal

Томское общество Кришны о суде над книгой: Мы довольны решением суда


13:21 21.03.12 Агентство новостей ТВ2
Тэги: «Бхагавад-гита как она есть», кришнаиты, суд над книгой
Так юрист Томского общества сознания Кришны Александри Шахов прокомментировал на пресс-конференции в агентстве «Интерфакс» повторное решение суда о непризнании экстремистской книгу «Бхагавад-гита как она есть».

«Итогом мы довольны. Причиной процесса, как мне показалось, стало то, что правоохранители внимательно не изучили материалы к книги. Мы довольны, тем что суд принял точку зрения ученых», — отметил Александр Шахов

Президент совета ассоциации индийцев России Саджит Кумар Джха поблагодарил на пресс-конференции российское правосудие за принятое решение в пользу книги.

Представитель центра обществ сознания Кришны в России Валерий Попов отметил, что областной суд подтвердил тот факт, что нет оснований для пересмотра дела, что решение суда первой инстанции законно.

«На мой взгляд, правоохранители получили установку и начали искать ученых, которые бы нашли в книге экстремизм, и такие ученые нашлись, поэтому первая экспертиза не подтвердилась. Их достоинство, что у них хватило сил признаться в этом на суде и отказаться от своих слов», — отметил Валерий Попов.

Напомним, сегодня Томский областной суд подтвердил решение Ленинского районного суда о том, что книга «Бхагавад-гита как она есть» не является экстремистской.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

ну и Слава Богу, Харе Кришна! :namaste:

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Валерий Ч

Бхагавад Гита - Божественная песнь

А разве может Божественная песнь быть экстремистской?

Разве Кришна говорил хоть когда-нибудь что-либо экстремистское ?

Никогда такого не было !

И зная это мы можем понять, что и расказанная Им Бхагавад Гита не является экстремистским материалом.

Шрила Прабхупада будучи преданным Кришны, прекрасно зная характер Господа Кришны, не мог комментировать Бхагавад Гиту по другому, то есть в его комментариях нет экстремизма.

Те, кто не знают Кришну, что Он никогда не скажет ничего экстремистского, они могут вообразить себе что угодно экстремистское, и будут пытаться доказать, что так оно и есть, выискивая любые зацепки.

Таким образом чтобы понять Бхагавад Гиту нужно быть преданным Кришны, иначе понимание будет неполным и далёким от истины, в этом нет сомнения.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Сомнительно, чтобы демоны угомонились. Какова в России административная иерархия? Где будет следующий суд? Округ, что ли?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Верховный суд. 

 Хотелось бы чтобы угомонились. Быстрее бы окончательно сказать всяким Дворкиным и Степаненко "Я тебя не видел долго и еще бы не видеть столько"

А так надо выводы делать из всего этого процесса:

1. Все таки много людей услышали, узнали, проявили интерес  и решили прочитать Бхагавад-гиту
2. Разглядеть и убедить прокурора внутри себя (он не только спорит, но и подает на апелляцию даже если кажется что уже убедили его)
3. Строительство Храма в Москве - важно. А то всякие там, непонятно кто, пытаются угостить тушенкой и говорят "Это разве Храм" и считают незначительной сектой.
4. Трудности увеличивают искренность (см. Молитвы царицы Кунти) и позволяют подумать над жизнью и что то поменять 
5. Некоторые трудные ситуации в жизни помогают объединиться. 

...

Те кто инициировал это процесс не будут спать, можно ждать от них чего угодно, расслабляться нельзя, важна проповедь еще более мощная, позитивный пример и позитивное мнение в размерах всего общества в России.

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das

Теперь, по словам Карпенко,пресс-секретарь облсуда если прокуратура решит продолжить разбирательство, ей придется подавать апелляцию в президиум облсуда.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.religiopolis.org/publicat...to-dalshe.html

ЧТО ДАЛЬШЕ?		
22.03.2012 11:39
Платон ПРОХОРОВ


Сразу по окончании судебного заседания в Томске, 21 марта, информагентство РИА-Новости распространило сообщение об отклонении судом озвученных прокуратурой претензий на признание "зловредным" издания религиозной литературы индуизма. Сообщение, при этом, начиналось с фразы: "Президент совета Ассоциации индийцев России Саджит Кумар Джха поблагодарил томский суд, отказавший прокуратуре в признании книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" экстремистской, за справедливость, а российских ученых - за помощь в оправдании книги".
Абсурдность появления подобных претензий в России, как известно, объясняется активной антикультистской деятельностью крупнейшей религиозной организации в стране. Однако, несмотря на то, что это обстоятельство в последние месяцы перестало быть секретом не только для россиян, но и для международной аудитории, об антирелигиозной составляющей практики церковной организации официально пока не говорят. Поэтому все шишки, связанные с проявлением маразматического восприятия в России священных писаний одной из мировых религий посыпались на прокуратуру – как конкретную Томскую, так и выступившую с поддержкой федеральную.
В таком контексте благодарность почтенного президента АИР, выраженную суду, защитившему закон, а заодно и религиозное издание вайшнавов от поругания, следует расценивать действием, не лишенным оптимистичного юмора, свойственного, впрочем, последователям древних религий Востока. Но вправе ли относиться с таким же юмором ко многому из происходящего на их Родине сами россияне? И допустимо ли вообще – в частности, для верующих соотечественников разных конфессий, - мириться, хотя бы, с таким явлением, как антирелигиозная активность пусть и сотрудничающей в политическим режимом, но …религиозной организации?
Уклонение отдельных антикультистов от ответственности за действия, направленные на открытое разжигание вражды и ненависти по признаку вероисповедания, как правило, объясняется политическими нуждами власти.
В отсутствие тоталитарной идеологии, без которой, якобы, страной невозможно руководить, группа власти сделала ставку на использование в качестве такой идеологии самой распространенной религии. Наиболее крупная из представляющих эту религию религиозная организация ожидает от государства в обмен на свою услугу определенных преференций, в числе которых как материальные, так и правовые и административные. В итоге государство, в силу политики, проводимой его нынешней властью, вынуждено действовать против собою же утвержденного Закона. Когда же верх в суде оказывает Закон, а не административно-чиновничий произвол, то суд заслуживает за это особую благодарность. Неужели никто не понимает, насколько глубоко глумимся мы сами над собой, принимая такое положение вещей за норму?
В данном конкретном случае все началось с обращения Томской прокуратуры в суд летом 2011 года на предмет признания религиозного текста "экстремистским". Государственное ведомство опиралось при этом на заключение экспертов – сотрудников Томского государственного университета, усмотревших в книге признаки разжигания религиозной ненависти, унижения достоинства человека по признакам пола, расы, национальности, языка, происхождения, отношения к религии. В ходе процесса комплексную экспертизу книги по определению суда сделали специалисты Кемеровского госуниверситета, которые нашли в книге признаки "экстремизма".
В процессе выяснилось, что руководителю экспертной группы поручал экспертизу сотрудник ФСБ, и что среди "экспертов" не оказалось ни одного религиоведа – специалиста по религии Востока и ни одного востоковеда, компетентного для дачи заключений по религиозной литературе индуизма. В суде рассматривались мнения 20 ученых, включая международных специалистов в области востоковедения, которые установили – никакого экстремистского контекста в книге нет. Одновременно, в православных СМИ была организована серия выступлений отечественных антикультистов, приписывающих себе не существующие специальности, не имеющиеся у них ученые степени и звания с целью оказания давления на общественное мнение и суд. В противовес антикультистской пропаганде проклерикального чиновничества были предприняты выступления ряда известных отечественных специалистов в области религиоведения и истории культуры Востока, высказавших свои мнения о статусе и содержании религиозных текстов. В преддверии последнего рассмотрения судом абсурдно заведенного дела 19 ученых обратились с открытым письмом к президенту РФ, призывая его прекратить дальнейшее развитие инициированного клерикалами позорища для России.
21 марта 2012 года суд постановил оставить без изменений предыдущее решение от 28 декабря 2011 года, звучавшее так: "Заявление прокурора г. Томска в интересах Российской Федерации и неопределенного круга лиц о признании материала экстремистским в порядке ст. 13 Федерального закона "О противодействии экстремистской деятельности" оставить без удовлетворения".
Но, что дальше? Быть может международный скандал, развязанный "в интересах Российской Федерации" не имеет своих зачинщиков, исполнителей и заказчика, и Российская Федерация это "проглотит"?

ReligioPolis

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Какие интересные планы.
Узнать бы что про все про это думает Кришна...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я смотрела на видео выступления наших замечательных честных ученых и представителя организации по защите прав человека.
 Вами можно гордиться. Есть-таки в России грамотные специалисты со зрелой гражданской позицией. И если вдруг вы будете читать это, пожалуйста, примите мою глубочайшую признательность за ваши исследования и разъяснения. 

Уважаемая г-жа И. Глушкова, вы также прекрасно приводили в пример опыт Англии. В то время как в России шел процесс над Гитой, Англия в очередной раз, на высшем уровне, показала свой опыт и мудрость в делах сосуществования людей разных конфессий. Может быть, это будет вам интересно ) И пусть вам больше никогда не будет стыдно за Россию ) 

Здесь про Англию : 

Встреча с Ее Величеством

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

*21 марта – День Победы Бхагавад Гиты.*   Кришнадас Кавирадж


Не зависимо от того как закончится суд в Томске я дал обет выйти с Бхагавад Гитами в этот день на улицы Москвы. Победа меня вдохновила еще и на то чтобы сделать этот день для себя особенным и из благодарности Господу Чайтанье и к Шриле Прабхупаде выходить в этот день ежегодно с Бхагавад Гитами на улицы городов с утра до вечера, отложив все свои «важные дела». Это для меня теперь день победы.

Ну а погодка в этот день была вьюжистая и непредсказуемая. Метель и солнце – день чудесный… Но, тем не менее, три Бхагавад Гиты ушло. Целый час на метро «Университетская» никто на меня не обращал внимание. Такое пренебрежение к себе, терпеть всегда очень трудно. Но вот одна студентка приподняла свои огромные ресницы и с улыбкой бросила на меня свой «милостивый» взгляд. Глаза ее были огромными, и улыбка была такой привлекательной, что меня закачало на ровном месте и книги посыпались из моих рук. Это произошло так неожиданно. Пока я был в замешательстве, девушка, конечно же, скрылась в толпе. Собирая книги, я подумал: «Надо же? И это всего лишь крупица великолепия Кришны. Каков же тогда взгляд Шримати Радхарани, если у Кришны подкашиваются ноги и тюрбан слетает с его головы, когда Она одаривает взглядом своего возлюбленного». Невольно мои глаза пытались отыскать незнакомку, но обнаружил, что за мной пристально наблюдает другая девушка. «О, Кришна, неужели я хочу именно этого? Неужели мне это надо? Ты, Кришна, должен быть в центре внимания. Все предназначено для твоего наслаждения». Девушка стала медленно, но уверенно приближаться ко мне, подобно хищному зверю, подкрадывающемуся к своей добыче. Она подошла ко мне очень близко и стала вытаскивать из стопки с книгами самую толстую, Бхагавад Гиту.
- Это она. Я беру.
Студентка дала 500 рублей, а я ей вдогонку дал «Науку…», «В поисках просветления», благовония и визитку, в случае если появятся экстренные вопросы. «Благодарю, Кришна. Ты очень милостив ко мне». Санкиртана может показать очень глубокие вещи в нашем сердце, и она же помогает избавляться от привязанностей и антипатий.

Один крепыш моего роста, мягко говоря, будучи навеселе стал, молча, сопя забитым носом брать книги со стопки, в то время как я с трудом их возвращал обратно. По комплекции он был «пеньком», так я в детстве называл своих спарринг партнеров по дзюдо, которые по ширине, высоте и длине были примерно одинаковыми. С ними мне долговязому юноше было очень нелегко справляться. Их даже с место сдвинуть было трудно, как будто корнями в землю вросли. Этот живой «кубик» с центнер весу продолжал настырничать и подобно танку наваливался на меня, снимая очередную книгу. Его сопение становилось все более энергичным и глубоким, еще и потому, что каждый раз вследствие его некоторой заторможенности книга выскальзывала из его рук и занимала свое прежнее место. Наконец-то он обиделся и закричал:
- Ну, подари! Жмооот!
Я понял, что если не подарить будет большой скандал. Я вспомнил, что для этого как раз мы издали брошюрку «Кто такие кришнаиты?» Там такие цветные, красивые фотки со счастливыми лицами вайшнавов. Чтобы разрядить обстановку я задал трансцендентному грабителю вопрос:
- А читать будешь?
- Конечно, буду!
С великой надеждой произнес он.
- Точно?
- Клянусь своим пустым кошельком.
Не без юмора ответил незнакомец. И тогда я тожественно вручил ему обещанный дар. Тот с детской радостью схватил книжку, прижал ее к груди, сделал шаг назад и, кланяясь, стал скороговоркой декламировать: «Поклон тебе спереди и сзади, и со всех сторон! Целую твои ручки и стопы и спереди, и сзади, и снизу и сверху. Большое спасибо.
Я еще вдобавок дал ему ароматную палочку. Так тот чуть не завизжал от радости. «Таких людей надо просто любить, и заботится о них, не ожидая ничего взамен». Вспомнил я добрый совет Чайтанья Чандры Чарана прабху.

Чуть позже я заметил, как одна молодая мама со старомодной коляской отдает какому-то бомжу пачку печений и тот сияющий от счастья благодарит ее и кланяется. Проходя мимо меня, она притормозила, обратив свое внимание на стопку книг в моих руках. Я не решался ей ничего предлагать, считая, что денег у нее уж точно нет ни копейки. Она, молча, вытянула из стопки Бхагавад Гиту и спросила:
- Сколько?
- Двести двадцать.
Ответил я.
- У меня есть только сто пятьдесят.
- Но я вижу, что у вас это последние деньги.
- За меня не волнуйтесь. Обо мне Бог заботится. Я знаю, на что надо тратить деньги, а на что нет.
- Извините. Ваше право.
Ну и, естественно палочка, брошюрка и приглашение. Из коляски за мной наблюдали удивительной красоты пара живых глазенок. Годовалый мальчик, Боря, с огромным, неподдельным интересом просто сканировал меня с ног до головы. По всему было видно, что где-то он меня видел. Мне сразу вспомнился всегда живой и участливый взгляд Радхика Рамана. Метро Университетская было любимым его местом санкиртаны в Москве. 28 марта будет годовщина его ухода. Один день санкиртаны, а впечатлений на весь год!!!!

Следующим был Профессор из университета.
- Вас еще не закрыли? - спросил он с удивлением.
- Вашими молитвами пока держимся. Сегодня Бхагавад Гита выиграла в областном суде в Томске.
- А-а-а? Да. Да. Да. Что-то читал сегодня в интернете. Давно мечтал такую книжищу на своем рабочем столе.
Он бережно взял книгу в руки и стал гладить.
- У меня только сто рублей.
- Вы же профессор. К вам особый подход. Большому человеку - большая скидка, а еще ароматная палочка, брошюрка для ознакомления, и приглашение в центр.
- Уважаю кришнаитов. Удачи.
Приятно, и очень забавно было смотреть на счастливого пожилого профессора, спешно заталкивающего огромную Бхагавад Гиту в свой маленький портфельчик.

Затем подошли двое веселых парня мусульманской, как мне показалось, направленности.
- Продаешь?
Спросил один из них.
- Мусульманам такие книги читать запрещено.
- Всем можно, а мусульманам нельзя? Да я вообще мусульманин, христианин и буддист одновременно. Я понимаю, что Бог у всех один.
- Три в одном!!!
Хватаясь за живот, хохоча, выпалил его друг.
- Да! Точно!
С минуту мы вместе смеялись. Затем «Три в одном» серьезно спросил:
- Ну, ты мне книгу дашь почитать?
- Тебе только продать могу.
- Да у меня денег нет.
- Верю. И все же покопайся по карманам. Должно что-то быть.
- Он вытащил из левого кармана джинсов десять рублей и протянул мне.
- Вот тебе брошюру для начала дам про кришнаитов, потом и серьезнее что-нибудь купишь. Тогда ты будешь уже «Четыре в одном».
Мы посмеялись, пожали друг другу руки «… и разошлись как в море корабли».

Всего в этот день взяли около двадцати книг, включая и три Бхагавад Гиты. По деньгам оказалось, что еще пару Гит можно было бы подарить. Но я подумал, что это не самая лучшая идея. Тем более что интерес к ней растет с каждым днем. В связи с судом в Томске, очень мощная реклама прокатилась по всей России. Теперь Бхагавад Гита пойдет на ура.
Кришнадас Кавирадж

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Maha-Balarama das

Ленинский райсуд Томска выложил решение суда по Гите (первое).

http://leninsky.tms.sudrf.ru/modules...78421000605590

Эту ссылку можно и нужно неограниченно распространять.

если руки дойдут, прокомментирую апелляцию, от прокуроров я такого не ожидал

----------


## lokaram das

Письмо в поддержку "Бхагавад-Гиты" от директора ИФ РАН А.А Гусейнова

Директор Института философии Российской Академии Наук А.А. Гусейнов в обращении ректору ТГУ профессору В.Г. Майеру поддержал позицию ученых, заявленную на Всероссийской научной конференции в Томске 24-25 февраля «Бхагавад-гита в истории и в современном обществе» организованной Томским государственным университетом и Департаментом культуры Томской области. Письмо авторитетного ученого позволяет увидеть подлинное отношение российского научного сообщества к событиям вокруг книги «Бхагавад-гита как она есть».

Ректору Томского государственного университета
профессору Г.В. Майеру

Уважаемый Георгий Владимирович!


Выражаем Вам глубокую признательность за организацию и проведение Всероссийской научной конференции «Бхагавадгита в истории и в современном обществе». В ситуации, когда в мире разные религиозные конфессии выражают волю к диалогу и взаимопониманию, в нашей стране проявляются тревожные тенденции к религиозной нетерпимости и обскурантизму. Под предлогом борьбы с экстремизмом ведутся судебные разбирательства в отношении разных религиозных групп и направлений, неугодных одной из конфессий. К их числу относится дело, инициированное прокуратурой Томска, в котором книга «Бхагавадгита как она есть» Свами Прабхупады, лидера международного движения «Сознание Кришны», обвиняется в экстремизме. Тот факт, что это дело вообще возникло, уже сам по себе является вопиющим. Он свидетельствует о недопустимо низком уровне общей гуманитарной культуры работников судебной системы и неблагополучном состоянии общества в целом, в котором находят поддержку ксенофобские и изоляционистские настроения.

В этой связи конференция, проведенная во вверенном Вам университете, была важным просветительским и научным мероприятием, показавшим всему миру, что Томск остается крупным российским научным и академическим центром. Российские ученые, индологи и религиоведы приняли резолюцию, в которой отметили необоснованность и абсурдность обвинений, выдвигаемых против упомянутой книги Прабхупады. Кроме того, они написали письмо президенту Российской федерации, в котором попросили взять томское дело под личный контроль. Индологи убедительно показали, что данная книга является элементом индуистской комментаторской традиции, которая образует с самим текстом «Бхагавадгиты» единое целое, поэтому «экспертное» заключение о том, что данное сочинение не имеет отношения к индуизму, просто непрофессионально. В Индии, где Общество сознания Кришны является одним из самых успешных религиозных движений, обвинение Томской прокуратуры против его основателя воспринимается как откровенно недружественный акт со стороны России.

Томский суд отклонил ходатайство прокуратуры, однако реакция на результаты конференции и массированная атака на ученых в медиа и интернет-пространстве показывают, что дело принимает еще более широкий общественный оборот. В связи с этим мы считаем необходимым объединение сил научной интеллигенции, чтобы противостоять попыткам со стороны определенных клерикальных кругов разделить наше общество по религиозному принципу.

Сотрудники нашего института, участвовавшие в томской конференции и других мероприятиях, как и его руководство, видят свою задачу в защите конституционного права каждого человека исповедовать избранную ими религию. Наша гражданская позиция выражается в приверженности демократическому, многоконфессиональному, открытому современному гражданскому обществу, свободному от ксенофобии и нетерпимости. Поэтому мы присоединяемся к предложению, высказанному в резолюции Томской конференции, о необходимости создания высококвалифицированного экспертного сообщества из религиоведов, психологов и философов, чтобы препятствовать возникновению судебных разбирательств, подобных томскому.

Выражаю уверенность, что и в дальнейшем сотрудничество наших академических учреждений продолжится, и надеемся на участие Ваших сотрудников в проводимых нашим Институтом мероприятиях.

С уважением,
директор Института философии Российской Академии Наук, д. филос. н., профессор, академик РАН,
А.А. Гусейнов

http://karpitsky.livejournal.com/76730.html

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Maha-Balarama das

то модератор: фотошоп с должностными лицами прошу из открытого форума убрать.
Девушки и так жаловались на то, что какие-то необъективные нарезки с процесса в интернете потом плавают.
Вайшнав прокурору друг.

Без разрешения гражданина его изображение нельзя использовать, ГК не велит:
Статья 152.1. Охрана изображения гражданина

Обнародование и дальнейшее использование изображения гражданина (в том числе его фотографии, а также видеозаписи или произведения изобразительного искусства, в которых он изображен) допускаются только с согласия этого гражданина. После смерти гражданина его изображение может использоваться только с согласия детей и пережившего супруга, а при их отсутствии - с согласия родителей. Такое согласие не требуется в случаях, когда:
1) использование изображения осуществляется в государственных, общественных или иных публичных интересах;
2) изображение гражданина получено при съемке, которая проводится в местах, открытых для свободного посещения, или на публичных мероприятиях (собраниях, съездах, конференциях, концертах, представлениях, спортивных соревнованиях и подобных мероприятиях), за исключением случаев, когда такое изображение является основным объектом использования;
3) гражданин позировал за плату.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

О памятниках Гавриилу Батенькову, дяде Коле и «Бхагавад-гите» 
29 МАРТА 2012 г. ИРИНА ГЛУШКОВА

Томская Курукшетра завершилась по законам сказочного жанра: добро и разум, воплощенные в древнеиндийском эпосе «Махабхарата» в положительных персонажах — братьях Пандавах — одержали победу: 21 марта коллегия Томского областного суда отклонила апелляцию прокуратуры на отказ Ленинского районного суда в признании книги «Бхагавад-гита как она есть» экстремистским материалом. Теперь «Томское общество сознания Кришны» может спокойно листать страницы своего священного текста, а 4-й саммит партнеров по БРИКСу в Дели, куда 27 марта вылетел российский президент Дмитрий Медведев, уже не будет омрачен нависшей над ней тенью Кауравов, носителей зла, к слову, изгнавших Пандавов за пределы их собственных владений.
За этой победой стоит как юридически грамотная позиция защиты «книги, вызванной в суд», так и убежденность российских приверженцев индуизма в своей правоте, в результате чего они с достоинством перенесли выпавшие  на их долю невзгоды. Проблемы начались задолго до «книжной истории» — со сноса, по постановлению суда, сельских домов, построенных членами «Томского общества». Но кришнаиты, вложившие в строительство собственные средства и силы, выстояли, как выстоял в свое время их земляк Гавриил Степанович Батеньков, участник войны 1812 года и декабрист, 20 лет отсидевший в одиночке Алексеевского равелина Петропавловской крепости и в 1846 году сосланный в Томск. Его стихи размещены на городском сайте: Скажите: светит ли луна? / И есть ли птички хоть на воле? / Им дышат ли зефиры в поле? /  По-старому ль цветет весна? /  Ужель и люди веселятся?/ Ужель не их – их не страшит?  
На этот мировоззренческий, в духе «Бхагавад-гиты» (и той, что является частью «Махабхараты», и той, что канонизирована кришнаитами), вопрос гражданское общество Томска четко ответило: «Нас страшит несправедливость, обрушившаяся не на нас». Если бы существовал видеомост между прошлым и настоящим, Батеньков мог бы в этом убедиться, поскольку в дни судебных заседаний активисты Томской инициативной группы проводили одиночные пикеты против запрета книги на площади Батенькова как раз возле его бюста, и Гавриил Степанович (мы знаем случаи — от Медного всадника до Командора) мог бы процитировать из самого себя: Пора придет: / Не лживый свет / Блеснет – все будет обличенье...  
Кафкианский «Процесс» начинается с фразы «Кто-то, по-видимому, оклеветал Йозефа К., потому что, не сделав ничего дурного, он попал под арест». Томские Кауравы разных уровней «обличены» в том смысле, что их имена известны, но не они — наше достояние. «Томское общество сознания Кришны» действительно — на протяжении всех этапов беспрецендентного судебного процесса — получало поддержку, хотя и не массовую.
Николай Карпицкий, профессор философии из Сибирского государственного медицинского университета и организатор действующего в Томске Круглого стола «Межрелигиозный диалог», запечатлел весь ход процесса в своем ЖЖ (karpitsky.livejournal.com), в том числе стенограммы различных выступлений. Видеоматериалы — от судебных заседаний до пресс-конференций и сюжетов томского ТВ2 как pro, так и contra — также размещены на www.youtube.com.
Ольга Орлова, зав. кафедрой теории языка и методики обучения русскому языку и литературе Томского государственного педагогического университета, отказавшись от предложения сотрудника ФСБ обнаружить «экстремистскую составляющую» «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть», в дальнейшем, когда такую экспертизу сфальсифицировали сначала три преподавателя  из Томского государственного университета (ТГУ), а потом еще двое из Кемеровского, предложила кришнаитам помощь и подготовила рецензию на «ненаучное, непрофессиональное, попросту абсурдное» заключение горе-экспертов, не видящих разницы «между религиозным комментарием и публицистическим экстремистским материалом».
Савелий Вольфсон, руководитель отделения международных отношений исторического факультета ТГУ, обратился в суд с письмом, привлекая внимание к тому факту, что ТГУ осуществляет совместные с индийскими университетами проекты, и был предупрежден прокуратурой: «Напоминаем вам об уголовном преследовании за давление на суд». Олег Хазанов, зав. кафедрой истории древнего мира, средних веков и методологии истории ТГУ, стал одним из инициаторов научно-практической конференции «Бхагавад-гита в истории и в современном обществе», задуманной еще в разгар первого процесса и проведенной (что было нелегко!) в стенах ТГУ 24 февраля, по случайности, менее чем за месяц до начала второго.
Среди тех, кто отстаивал права на свободу совести и вероисповедания в Томске и кто участвовал в конференции, были Андрей Кузичкин, начальник департамента культуры Томской администрации, и Нелли Кречетова, уполномоченный по правам человека Томской области: оба говорили об угрозе межконфессиональной гармонии и репутационном ущербе всем государственным институтам города — от университета до прокуратуры, суда и Томской епархии.
А священник Томской епархии о. Александр Печуркин вышел на трибуну с благодарностью за поддержку, выражаемую собравшимися в отношении «чужой» религии: «Спасибо, друзья, за сочувствие. Находясь в этом зале, я чувствовал себя не в своей тарелке. Я хотел бы сказать слова ободрения вайшнавам, кришнаитам. Путь к Богу нам не может преградить никакой хулиган». Бесценные «Электронные архивы СМИ как источник социальной памяти», содержащие многочисленные комментарии ко всем сюжетным перипетиям томской трагикомедии, выудили из интернета летописцы нашего времени Алексей Бочаров, доцент исторического факультета ТГУ, и его студенты.
25 февраля на территории Томского экономико-юридического института гражданские активисты организовали круглый стол «Социальное и правовое значение суда о признании „Бхагавад-гиты как она есть“ экстремистским материалом», открытый для всего городского сообщества. Помимо заявленных в названии аспектов на общетомском форуме говорили о взаимосвязи профессионализма и нравственности. Однако ни один из экспертов, обнаруживших в тексте священной книги «признаки разжигания религиозной ненависти, унижения достоинства человека и т.д.», т.е. всего того, что изложено в ст. 282 УК, отстаивать «свои взгляды», несмотря на приглашения, ни на конференцию, ни на круглый стол не пришел.        Завершение работы круглого стола оказалось неожиданным: по томскому ТВ в итоговой субботней программе показали интервью православного богослова и председателя Экспертного совета при Министерстве юстиции РФ по религиоведческой экспертизе Александра Дворкина, за несколько дней до этого посетившего Томск с описаниями ужасов, исходящих от «тоталитарной секты» кришнаитов. Все присутствовавшие — человек 70 — ухохотались. Как будто бы Батеньков не предупреждал: Довольно раз / К цепям у нас / Себе позволить отвращенье, Сказать... поднять чело на час — / И расклокочется гоненье... 
Конечно, 70 человек это немного в масштабах 500-тысячного Томска (хотя знаю, что передачу Юлии Мучник смотрит весь город, и многие хохотали дома). Размышляя фактически о роли личности в истории, Карпицкий подытожил на страницах ЖЖ: «За все время суда прокуратуре не удалось найти ни одного ученого из Томска, кто бы согласился выступить на стороне обвинения на самом судебном заседании. Конечно, суд проходил на фоне полного безразличия подавляющего большинства томского академического сообщества, но ведь в истории науки займет свое место только небольшое и наиболее продвинутое меньшинство. О нем сейчас и речь. Благодаря судебному процессу всем стало очевидно, кто именно способен поступать как настоящий ученый, а кто только симулирует ученого. И в этом положительный результат томского судебного процесса».
Батеньков в Томске жил на квартире у чиновника Лучшева, который  относился к нему с большим вниманием: Георгия Степановича — по его додекабристской деятельности на посту руководителя инженерными работами — уважал весь город. Стараниями «беспокойного человека» (так его называли) сгнившие деревянные покрытия улиц были заменены на гравий, укреплена набережная реки и построен деревянный мост. В 1856 году объявили амнистию, и Батеньков переехал под Калугу, а потом приютил у себя овдовевшую Лучшеву вместе с детьми. Простодушным он не был, и поэтому предупреждал: Нет! Не напрасно дан завет, / Дано святое наставленье, / Что бог-любовь, и вам любить – / Единый к благу путь указан... / И тот, кто вас учил так жить, Сам был гоним, сам был наказан...  Единственной книгой, которой Батенькову разрешили пользоваться во время одиночного заточения, была Библия.  
Томск помнит этого выдающегося человека. Здесь вообще уважают профессионалов — вот хотят поставить памятник «гаишнику», не символическоу, а самому настоящему — дяде Коле (Николаю Путинцеву), который много лет регулировал движение на одном из труднейших перекрестков города.
Суд над «Бхагавад-гитой как она есть», входило это в планы его инициаторов или нет, вывел сибирский Томск на международную арену: индийская (и мировая) пресса много писала как о вердикте от 28 декабря 2011 г., так и об отклонении прокурорской апелляции 21 марта 2012-го. Вообще эпическая «Бхагавад-гита» из «Махабхараты», давно и хорошо известная во всем в мире (в том числе по спектаклям и фильмам Питера Брука), стала доступна широкому читателю в России только в начале 1990-х годов именно благодаря тому, что является составной частью «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть», комментирующей каждое двустишие оригинала. Наверное, с учетом сложившейся в Томске традиции, можно было бы поставить и памятник «Бхагавад-гите» — если не в самом городе, то, например, в Кандинке, где пытались отстроить сельские домики томские кришнаиты. Может быть, попытаются еще — ведь строительство там разрешено. 
Так и хочется воскликнуть: побольше Пандавов и Лучшевых, поменьше Кауравов и Худшевых!

Автор – доктор исторических наук, ведущий научный сотрудник Центра индийских исследований Института востоковедения РАН

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас



----------


## SlavaSG

:good:

----------


## vijitatma das

> 


Разрешения спросили?  :mig:  :biggrin1:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Разрешения спросили?


Да ладно, мы ж в одном ашраме срок тянули. Я по дружбе еще могу клип выложить, где он реп читает. Или еще лучше, где стилизованно так марширует в кирзачах и в дхоти по вторчермету, ваще бомба!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

23 марта 2012 года | №12(1027) | Томская НЕДЕЛЯ      


Чем провинилась «Бхагавад-гита», или Почему мне Истина дороже

Кто и почему разыгрывает веру и религиозные чувства людей в политических спекуляциях?

Эффект от этого «дела» превзошел все ожидания - о томских кришнаитах узнала вся страна.

АЛЕКСЕИ ПРОЗОРОВ

Недавно в Томск для проведения лекций и консультаций приезжал один из главных российских сектоборцев Александр Дворкин. Где он в частности прочитал лекцию в семинарии о современных сектах. Почему профессор-сектоборец приезжал именно в Томск? Ответ прост. Именно наш город прославился сначала на всю страну, а потом и на весь мир особо ожесточенной борьбой с кришнаитами.
Напомним, в прошлом году «антисектантский отдел» при Томской епархии Русской православной церкви (РПЦ) добился сноса в селе Кандинка «храма богу Кришне», каковым было названо обычное кришнаитское общежитие. Снесли его на том основании, что кришнаиты или вайшнавы, как они себя еще именуют, построили его на землях, предназначенных для сельхозработ. То есть эти земли не были предназначены для проживания и уж тем более для совершения культовых обрядов.
Когда началась эта громкая кампания, я поехал в Кандинку, чтобы посмотреть воочию на этот «храм». Храма я не нашел, а нашел несколько забитых кришнаитов, которые не знали, что им теперь делать. Они вложили последние деньги в этот двухэтажный дом, где собирались все вместе жить и молиться, но собрались они его строить не в то время. В Томск как раз приехал один из самых ярых борцов с сектантскими движениями, бывший ветеринар, Максим Степаненко, и тут же стал искать, с кого начать свою деятельность. Первыми ему подвернулись безответные и беззащитные кришнаиты.
Пока я искал в Кандинке кришнаитский дом, наткнулся на закрытую православную церковь, увидел на улице несколько молодых людей, в разной степени подпития, но до них никому не было дела. Тихие, вечно трезвые кришнаиты, которые даже мяса не едят, которые никогда никого не обидят, а в трудную минуту всегда придут на помощь, даже незнакомым людям, их почему-то объявили сектантами и организовали против них настоящую травлю.
Как-то наша семья отдыхала на берегу Томи, это был противоположный, мало посещаемый берег, напротив Синего утеса. Здесь, в чистом поле, вдали от нежелательных глаз, на таких же землях сельхозпоселений, стоял одинокий ново-русский дворец одного местного политика. Но его никто сносить не собирался, об этом было даже подумать страшно. И никто не будет эту землю в спешном порядке объявлять заказником, как это случилось с кришнаитами.
Эффект от этого «дела» превзошел все ожидания - о томских кришнаитах узнала вся страна. Но вскоре выяснилось, что это было лишь начало, на сносе дома никто не собирался останавливаться. «Отделу» нужно было продолжать антисектантскую борьбу, и уже в более крупных масштабах. Они, при поддержке силовых структур, обратились к специалистам томского государственного университета, чтоб те провели исследование и признали текст книги «Бхагавад-гита как она есть», а это самый известный перевод Бхагавад-гиты на европейские и русский языки, экстремистской. Сначала университетская профессура действительно дала такое заключение, но потом его благоразумно отозвала. Тогда они нашли специалистов в другом городе и передали дело в суд.
Будучи православным христианином, я объехал все основные православные монастыри и лавры, но у меня есть знакомые и в среде буддистов, и поселенцев-анастасиевцев, и даже кришнаитов-вайшнавов. Потому что, в большинстве случаев, это прекрасные люди, они чище, жертвеннее и добрее многих из нас, и нас всех с ними объединяет одно, наличие веры. И я не понимаю, почему они стали так неугодны «отделу» Степаненко-Дворкиных.
Я был на лекции А. Дворкина, приехавшего в Томск для поддержки, и пришел в еще большее недоумение: профессор-сектоборец был мало компетентен в области, которой занимался. Его томская лекция более напоминала шоу, где на сектантов сливалась вся грязь, которая к ним имела мало отношения. Из этой лекции я сделал вывод: чем будет больше сект, тем это будет выгоднее самому лектору.

Что есть секта?

Прежде чем начать разговор о сектах, нужно понять, что такое секта. В России слова «сект»а и «сектант» традиционно ругательные. И при этом никто точно не знает, что такое секта. Вообще, сектой может быть названа любая община, исповедующая нетрадиционную веру. Есть тоталитарные секты, с которыми действительно нужно вести борьбу, а есть обычные секты, у нас эти два разных понятия слились воедино, и произошло это во многом, благодаря деятельности А. Дворкина (даже сам термин «тоталитарная секта» привез в Россию и ввел в оборот именно он). До тех пор, пока не будет определено четкой грани, отделяющей тоталитарную секту от всего остального, будут появляться дворкины, которые в своих личных интересах будут создавать списки «тоталитарных деструктивных сект», куда они включают все, что лично им не нравится или непонятно.
После начала гонений, все так называемые томские секты решили объединиться и стали вырабатывать программу противостояния сектантскому отделу в РПЦ. Впоследствии они напишут коллективное письмо президенту, с просьбой защитить их от возрождающейся в Томске инквизиции. Они поняли, что на кришнаитах никто не остановится, кришнаитский «храм» разрушили, но свои храмы хотели создать и буддисты, и трудолюбивые анастасиевцы предполагали построить для своих детей школу, которую при желании можно также объявить храмом.
Тоталитарная секта - это действительно очень плохо, когда людей зомбируют, когда они продают, квартиры и прочее. Мне, например, не очень нравятся невменяемые иеговы, пристающие на улицах со своими книжками, с которыми абсолютно бессмысленно говорить, потому что они не слышат. Или у нас, в селе Могочино, есть женский монастырь, куда еще недавно принимали бабушек при обязательном условии, что они пожертвуют свои квартиры в пользу монастыря. Наверно, это тоже не совсем правильно, тем более что некоторые из этих бабушек не могли продолжать жить в монастыре (а может, это делалось специально), квартиры же им никто возвращать не собирался. Но сектантским этот монастырь никто не объявлял. Как и за то, что там, за неимением мужского монастыря, в стенах женского уживаются и монахи, и монахини. Это не значит, что они там живут совместно. Но и на это закрывают глаза, потому что это крупнейший православный монастырь в Томской области, и, главное, он не просит денег у епархии. Я не единожды был в Могочино и ничего плохого о них сказать не могу, кроме того, что там есть действительно большие молитвенники, но серьезные «проколы» есть и у них, хотя в сектанты их никто не записывает, и происходит это только потому, что они под «крышей» РПЦ.
Вместо этого объявляют сектантами безропотных кришнаитов, но кто будет заниматься истинными сектантами, торгующими в любом газетном или видеокиоске страны порнографической продукцией, или те, кто стоит за этим, недостаточно истинная секта?

Большие дети

В своей томской лекции А. Дворкин постоянно нападает на так называемых анастасиевцев, или «новых староверов», численность которых все более разрастается. Тихие, малозаметные, трудолюбивые люди, у них нет даже идеологии, эти люди просто устали от городов и незаметно для всех их покидают, они селятся на земле, где строят свои дома, воспитывают своих детей и никому не мешают. Их единственная «вина» состоит в том, что они не вписываются в наше традиционное мироустройство, они не похожи на остальных, но ведь нам никто не сказал, что мы все должны быть одинаковы и шагать в одной шеренге.
На сегодняшний день в нашей области   существует   несколько
анастасиевских поселении, они есть в любом другом российском пригороде, и их численность все более увеличивается. Происходит это не потому, что анастасиевцы ведут какую-то пропагандистскую деятельность, отнюдь, просто все больше и больше людей устает от городских проблем, от грязного воздуха и нечистой воды, от непрерывного шума и надоевшей всем рекламы. Анастасиевцы раньше других поняли, что будущее не в городах, в них тупик и безысходность. В конце концов, нельзя же всю жизнь потратить на поиски сапог самой последней модели, это не самое главное в жизни. Потому и происходит естественный процесс «распаковки городов», когда люди стали искать спасения вне города. Они хотят жить на земле, но наши традиционные, вечно пьяные и безнадежно нищие русские деревни их не устраивают.
Самое большое анастасиевское поселение находится в 20 километрах от города, рядом с Зоркальцево, где государство им продало огромное мертвое поле под «восстановление». Воды здесь нет, она очень глубоко - это зона артезианского водозабора (вырыть 50-ти метровый колодец могут не все); на отравленной земле ничего не растет, это итог 70 лет советского бесхозяйства. Но они живут - собирают дождевую воду или топят снег, удобряют землю, энергию берут от солнечных батарей, и живут так уже десять лет, потому что здесь они обрели то, что искали, долгожданную свободу.
В своей лекции А. Дворкин утверждает, что Владимир Мэгрэ, от книг которого об Анастасии и зародилось движение анастасиевцев, имеет отношение к продаже их квартир, получает с этого свой процент... Абсолютно беспочвенное обвинение. Анастасиевцы никому не платят, они никого не кормят, кроме своих детей, они только помогают друг другу, пытаясь возродить традицию русской взаимопомощи. А Владимир Мэгрэ даже тогда, когда приезжал в Томск со своими лекциями, за аренду помещения платил из собственного кармана.

Прокуратуре отказано

Такое решение приняла коллегия областного суда по аппеляционной жалобе областной прокуратуры о признании незаконным решение Ленинского районного суда, отказавшего стороне обвинения в признании книги «Бхагавад Гита, как она есть» агрессивной экстремисткой литературой. Весь судебный процесс в прошедшую среду 21 марта оказался неожиданно коротким.
До этого еще во вторник. 20 апреля, судьи несколько раз отказывали стороне защиты в их просьбах о приобщении к делу различных документов, подписанных уполномоченными по правам человека, участниками научной конференции и другими учеными, обращавшимися за помощью даже напрямую к президенту Медведеву. Но по просьбе обвинения, суд дал время сотрудникам прокуратуры для ознакомления с возражениями защиты.
В ходе рассмотрения апелляции представитель прокуратуры отметила, что суд первой инстанции неверно истолковал законодательство в части определения понятия «экстремизм» и неправильно применил в данном случае Постановление Верховного суда от 28 июня 2011 года «Об экстремистской деятельности», поскольку там имелись в виду уголовные дела.
В нем было указано, что обязательным условием экстремизма является призыв к осуществлению этой деятельности, причем «эти призывы должны быть выражены каким-либо действием». Прокурор заявила, что между тем, в РФ запрещена любая пропаганда, возбуждающая какую-либо ненависть.
Защитники книги, в свою очередь, поддержали толкование суда первой инстанции, поскольку в Постановлении Верховного суда не было ограничений по поводу его применения. В итоге коллегия областного суда решила оставить без изменений решение районного суда.
Представитель прокуратуры сказала журналистам после вынесения решения, что сначала ведомство ознакомится с мотивировочной частью решения суда, и затем областной прокурор решит, обжаловать решение или нет.
А журналисты бросились в погоню за смуглым человеком по имени Санджит Кумар Джха - президентом ассоциации индийцев в России, который в свою очередь торопился сообщить свежую новость по телефону своим друзьям и землякам в далекой Индии.
- Я очень волновался,- заявил он. - Все-таки речь шла о священной книге многих народов. Сегодня «Бхагавад-гиту» признают священной восемь миллиардов человек. Нам раньше и в голову не могло прийти, что ее можно признать экстремистской, поскольку такие вопросы решаются не обычными судами. Этим занимаются священники и специалисты по религии. Но мы в Индии привыкли доверять России и российскому правосудию. И оказались правы. Я благодарен членам судебной коллегии, принявшей объективное и законное решение.

МАТЕРИАЛЫ ПОЛОСЫ ПОДГОТОВИЛА ЗИНАИДА КУНИЦЫНА

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Сегодня «Бхагавад-гиту» признают священной восемь миллиардов человек.


ОГО! А откуда столько?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> ОГО! А откуда столько?


Ага, я тоже заметил. Опечатка, видимо.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Сегодня «Бхагавад-гиту» признают священной восемь миллиардов человек.
> ОГО! А откуда столько?


ну еще же есть высшие и низшие планетные системы  :mig:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да кто считал  :smilies:

----------


## SlavaSG

тут говориться о людях нашей планеты. 8 миллиардов спокойно набирётся. ведь мы видим лишь 3х мерное пространство.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Сегодня «Бхагавад-гиту» признают священной восемь миллиардов человек. 



> ОГО! А откуда столько?


 Население планеты  6,8 млрд. - 2010. Согласно прогнозам, население Земли достигнет 7,3 миллиардов в 2013 году и 9,1 млрд в 2050 
Санджит Кумар Джха немного округлил и короче все признают Бхагавад-гиту священной за исключением нескольких негодяев.




А вообще там всякие цифры в процессе были высказаны, я копнул в интернете и получилось:
2 млрд.  христиан всех направлений и уровней
1,5 млрд.  мусульман
1 млрд.  исповедуют индуизм.
500 млн. буддизм

Нас можно причислить  к Индуизму. Это те, кто так или иначе считают Кришну верховным.
И утвердительно покачать головой :smilies:  :swoon:  если кто то называет это направление - сектой, с огромным количеством храмов по всей Индии.
Включая храм Джаганнатхи в Пури - один из древнейших на земле. И какой то  лопух в Томске строит из себя знатока и осмеливается заявить, что это новоиспеченная секта.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Сегодня «Бхагавад-гиту» признают священной восемь миллиардов человек. 
> 
>  Население планеты  6,8 млрд. - 2010. Согласно прогнозам, население Земли достигнет 7,3 миллиардов в 2013 году и 9,1 млрд в 2050


В конце 2011 г. население Земли превысило 7 млрд. чел.  :swoon: 





> Нас можно причислить  к Индуизму. Это те, кто так или иначе считают Кришну верховным.
> И утвердительно покачать головой если кто то называет это направление - сектой, с огромным количеством храмов по всей Индии.
> Включая храм Джаганнатхи в Пури - один из древнейших на земле. И какой то  лопух в Томске строит из себя знатока и осмеливается заявить, что это новоиспеченная секта.


Здесь приводят аргумент из серии того, что преданных ИСККОН с Запада в храм Джаганнатхи не пускають...  :stena:

----------


## Леонид

Харе Кришна!
Уважаемые преданные, так кто же, по Вашему мнению, является причиной и инициатором суда над «Бхагавад-гитой»?
Я был на лекции Радханатхи Свами Махараджа в храме на Динамо недавно, перед лекцией выступал адвокат (преданный),
защищавший «Бхагавад-гиту» в суде. Так он сказал, что не знает. Честно, честно, специально переслушивал аудиозапись.
Проясните ситуацию, будьте добры.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А как вы себе представляете, что может доказать мои слова, если я кого-то конкретного назову?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Конфессия не может быть инициатором. Отдельные ее представители - могут. Но даже с этими отдельными представителями нет особой тайны. Другой вопрос, о котором я вам и написал, как подтвердить? Какой смысл обвинять, если нет доказательств? Не наш стиль.

----------


## Maha-Balarama das

Однозначного ответа и не будет. Вопрос из серии кто был инициатором битвы на Курукшетре или почему наступила Кали-юга.

Де юро инциатором является прокурор г. Томска.
Но он это сделал с подачи УФСБ по Томской области. Они попросили, он отказывать не стал, хотя мог.
УФСБ тоже не само по себе вдруг прониклось, как пояснил прокурор в суде, "фактом распространения БГ как она есть в Томске".
Здесь заканчиваются доказуемые обстоятельства.

Конечно, кто-то убедил сотрудников УФСБ в необходимости борьбы с нами, хотя во всех остальных регионах отношения с этой уважаемой структурой вполне нормальные.
Почему именно Томск? Да, именно здесь живет активный антикультист, соратник Дворкина, Максим Степаненко, который очень активно настраивает всех против кришнаитов.
Он то и убедил молодых оперов из УФСБ, что мы секта, что нас в Индии не признают и надо нас прижать.
То, что в Томск приезжал Дворкин, показывает его участие в этом процессе.

Судя по тому, как все проходило, Степаненко и Дворкин тоже не являются первопричиной процесса. Кому-то выгодна их деятельность, кто-то их поддерживает, направляет прикрывает. 

Но чем дальше развивалось томское дело по БГ, тем четче просматривалась воля Кришны.
Кришне обычно дел до материального мира нет, он вмешивается только из-за своих преданных.
Кто-то значит молился искренне, вот Кришна и устроил весь этот процесс.

Цепочку можно продолжать и разветвлять.
Выберите сами причину, какая Вас устроит.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Суд по делу "Бхагавад-гиты" не счел доводы обвинения состоятельными
КОНТЕКСТ
РАПСИ: судебно-правовая информация >>
Инакомыслие не экстремизм: суд отказался запрещать "Бхагавад-гиту"
Запрет религиозных книг, включая "Бхагавад-гиту", недопустим - эксперт
Бхагавад-гита - источник мудрости, сближающий народы

© AFP/ Indranil Mukherjee
Добавить комментарий

09:29 06/04/2012
ТОМСК, 6 апр - РИА Новости, Сергей Леваненков. Коллегия Томского областного суда отклонила апелляционное представление прокурора Томска на отказ суда первой инстанции в признании экстремистской книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" - русскоязычной версии комментированного перевода древней индуистской поэмы, поскольку не сочла доказанными доводы, изложенные в апелляции, говорится в мотивировочной части решения суда, имеющейся в распоряжении РИА Новости.
Прокуратура Томска летом 2011 года обратилась в суд с требованием признать экстремистским перевод индуистского священного писания "Бхагавад-гита" с комментариями основателя вайшнавской религиозной организации "Международное общество сознания Кришны" Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады. Ведомство ссылалось на заключение экспертов из Томского госуниверситета, которые якобы усмотрели в книге признаки разжигания религиозной ненависти, унижения достоинства человека по признакам пола, расы, национальности, языка, происхождения, отношения к религии.
Ленинский районный суд Томска 28 декабря 2011 года отказал местной прокуратуре в признании книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" экстремистской, поскольку не нашел оснований для удовлетворения иска. Прокуратура обжаловала решение суда. Судебный процесс в Томске вызвал международный резонанс, в Индии даже прерывалось заседание парламента страны.
Томский облсуд 21 марта оставил без изменений решение районного суда, огласив тогда только резолютивную часть своего решения.
Нет оснований
"Апелляционное представление не содержит ссылки на обстоятельства, свидетельствующие о наличии оснований для отмены решения", - отмечается в мотивировочной части решения суда.

В этой части решения говорится, что суд первой инстанции сделал верные выводы о недоказанности доводов о наличии оснований считать экстремистской "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть". Областной суд указывает, что согласно международным нормативным документам, каждый человек имеет право на свободу совести и религии, и государство должно предпринимать меры для предупреждения и ликвидации дискриминации на основе религии и убеждений. В Конституции РФ сказано, что Россия является светским государством, где нет официальной религии, ни одно из вероучений не является обязательным или предпочтительным. Однако там указывается, что согласно различным международным и российским документам, существуют определенные ограничения свободы совести и вероисповедания, связанные с запретом призывов к возбуждению какой-либо ненависти.
По этому поводу суд отмечает, что религиозные организации, распространяющие "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть", зарегистрированы в законном порядке. Из заключения комплексной экспертизы книги следует, что она "не содержит призывов к непосредственным действиям в отношении лиц, принадлежащим к другим конфессиям, угрожающим их жизни, здоровью, материальному благосостоянию, носящим оскорбительный характер и обосновываемым принадлежностью этих лиц к данной конфессии, обоснования или оправдания экстремистской деятельности". Заключение экспертизы, как указывает суд, не содержит однозначного вывода о том, что комментарии Прабхупады "призывают к совершению агрессивных действий по отношению к кому-либо, включают в себя утверждения о неполноценности народностей, оправдывают экстремистские действия по отношению к той или иной религиозной группе...". Также облсуд отметил, что суд первой инстанции, вопреки мнению прокуроров, дал оценку заявлениям экспертов, а несогласие с ней прокуроров не означает ошибочности этой оценки.
"При вынесении решения судом учтено также отсутствие в материалах дела доказательства, подтверждающих, что кто-либо из граждан, являющихся приверженцем иного вероисповедания,.. увидел в ней высказывания, оскорбляющие их веру,.. а также отсутствие данных о том, что книга... воспринимается не как литературное произведение, а как печатный материал, призывающий к осуществлению экстремисткой деятельности...", - говорится в решении.

Отмечается также, что вывод районного суда о том, что "каждая религия стремится утвердить собственный и всеобъемлющий характер и ложность других религиозных учений", основан на показаниях допрошенных экспертов. Также правильным, по мнению судей суда второй инстанции, является суждение о том, что "доктринальная конфликтность религиозных систем не всегда проявляет себя в виде непримиримого противостояния, о чем свидетельствует российская история, являющая собой пример возможности бесконфликтного сосуществования различных религий и конфессий".
В решении указывается, что коллегия облсуда не усмотрела в решении райсуда неверного толкования норм российского законодательства и международного права, на что указывала прокуратура.
"Оснований для иной оценки перечисленных доказательств, чем изложена в обжалуемом решении, судебная коллегия не усматривает", - подытожили в облсуде.
Прокуратура думает
После вынесения решения областным судом представитель прокуратуры сообщила журналистам, что сначала ведомство ознакомится с мотивировочной частью решения суда, и затем областной прокурор примет решение, обжаловать ли его в президиуме Томского областного суда. В пресс-службе облсуда агентству пояснили, что у прокуратуры на принятие решения об обжаловании есть полгода.
В прокуратуре агентству сообщили, что уже получили мотивировочную часть решения облсуда.
"Бхагавад-гита" ("Божественная песнь") - религиозно-философская поэма, которая входит в великий индийский эпос "Махабхарата". Поэма - один из самых знаменитых текстов древней индуистской литературы. Она построена как беседа между двумя героями эпоса - Арджуной и его колесничим Кришной - перед началом великой битвы. Кришна вдохновляет Арджуну на битву во имя справедливости. Идеи, сформулированные в книге, легли в основу религиозной и нравственной доктрины современного индуизма.
"Бхагавад-гита как она есть" - перевод индуистского священного писания "Бхагавад-гита" с комментариями в духе традиции гаудия-вайшнавизма и бхакти-йоги, сделанный в 1960-е годы основателем вайшнавской религиозной организации "Международное общество сознания Кришны" Прабхупадой. Книга переведена более чем на 60 языков. Публикацию осуществляет международное издательство "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст".

http://www.ria.ru/justice/20120406/619360668.html

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Однозначного ответа и не будет. Вопрос из серии кто был инициатором битвы на Курукшетре или почему наступила Кали-юга.
> 
> Де юро инциатором является прокурор г. Томска.
> Но он это сделал с подачи УФСБ по Томской области. Они попросили, он отказывать не стал, хотя мог.
> УФСБ тоже не само по себе вдруг прониклось, как пояснил прокурор в суде, "фактом распространения БГ как она есть в Томске".
> Здесь заканчиваются доказуемые обстоятельства.
> 
> Конечно, кто-то убедил сотрудников УФСБ в необходимости борьбы с нами, хотя во всех остальных регионах отношения с этой уважаемой структурой вполне нормальные.
> Почему именно Томск? Да, именно здесь живет активный антикультист, соратник Дворкина, Максим Степаненко, который очень активно настраивает всех против кришнаитов.
> ...



Ещё одно  - следующее звено этой цепочки явно просматривается - Дворкин - руководитель экспертизы при Минюсте РФ. Оную структуру возглавляет министр Коновалов - имеющий тесные связи с руководством Московской патриархии, сам являющийся "воцерковлённым православным". Именно он пригласил на этот пост несколько лет назад печально известного уже тогда Дворкина, конечно это сделано было не случайно.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Конечно, кто-то убедил сотрудников УФСБ в необходимости борьбы с нами, хотя во всех остальных регионах отношения *с этой уважаемой структурой* вполне нормальные.


Вы действительно считаете современное фсб уважаемой организацией? На каком основании? Можно конкретнее, кто, кроме вас ее уважает?

----------


## lokaram das

> Вы действительно считаете современное фсб уважаемой организацией? На каком основании? Можно конкретнее, кто, кроме вас ее уважает?


Преданные уважают всех, даже ФСБ  :smilies:

----------


## lokaram das

> Ответы в этой теме не удовлетворили меня.
> Будьте добры, посмотрите вот на такой вариант:
> 
> Причина и инициатор вообще всего – Верховная Личность Бога Кришна.


О, вы открыли нам глаза!  :smilies:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ответы в этой теме не удовлетворили меня.
> Будьте добры, посмотрите вот на такой вариант:
> 
> Причина и инициатор вообще всего – Верховная Личность Бога Кришна.


Вряд ли стоит имитировать уттама-адхикари (преданного высшего уровня), который всегда и во всем видит Кришну. Это все равно невозможно сымитировать. Сказать или написать об этом просто. Но реальность зачастую сильно отличается от наших деклараций. Только на самом высшем уровне преданным не проводит различий. Для уттама-адхикари это не игра, он реально видит как все служат Кришне. 

Мадхьяма-адхикари (преданный среднего уровня - проповедник) же видит 4 категории: Господа, Его преданных, невинные души и атеистов (демонов). К Господу он развивает любовь, с преданными дружит, к невинным проявляет сострадание, а враждебных (демоничных) людей избегает. Конечно, Кришна - причина всех причин. Естественно, все что происходит, в конечном счете происходит по Его воле. Но также мы знаем Его желание: чтобы Его святое Имя пели в каждом городе и деревне. Даже те, кто пытаются остановить Движение Махапрабху, нелепыми судами или еще как-то, в действительности только ему помогают. Это ясно. В любом случае, все эти нападки и попытки как-то помешать Движению Махапрабху - это шанс для нас послужить Господу, сделать все, что от нас зависит для защиты этого Движения.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Все мы прямо таки опозорены

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Дорогие преданные, есть предложение не превращать беседу в фарс.
> 
> Кто может определить уровень преданного?
> Может ли преданный сказать: я на таком-то уровне?
> Зачем вообще нужна какая-то классификация?
> Для Кришны что-то она может значить?
> Нужно ему от нас что-то кроме Любви?
> 
> Помню к нам на бхакти-врикшу приходил Ангира Муни 
> ...


Фарс, это когда человек пытается выдавать себя за того, кем он не является. 

Шрила Прабхупада, когда были суды против ИСККОН в Америке в 70-х, не пускался в длинные философские рассуждения, а давал конкретные указания, что нужно делать для защиты от нападок.  Как бороться в судах и победить.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Подлинная духовная жизнь в Гаудия Вайшнавизме начинается с принятия прибежища у стоп духовного учителя и следования его наставлениям. Рассуждения о любви не помогут, поможет только реальное ученичество.

----------


## Maha-Balarama das

> Сообщение от Maha-Balarama das  
> Конечно, кто-то убедил сотрудников УФСБ в необходимости борьбы с нами, хотя во всех остальных регионах отношения с этой уважаемой структурой вполне нормальные.





> Вы действительно считаете современное фсб уважаемой организацией? На каком основании? Можно конкретнее, кто, кроме вас ее уважает?


 


> Преданные уважают всех, даже ФСБ


 Из всех правоохранительных органов эти ребята самые адекватные и образованные.
Из них потом хорошие преданные получаются, я знаю нескольких :smilies: 

Молодежь конечно не та пошла, но это везде так.

----------


## lokaram das

Это о чём?

В минувшую пятницу, 6 апреля,Томский областной суд отклонил апелляционное представление областной прокуратуры и подтвердил отказ признать экстремистской книгу "Бхагавад-Гита. Как она есть".
В конце марта 2012 года Томский областной суд отказался запрещать книгу "Бхагавад-Гита. Как она есть" Бхакти Веданты Свами Прабхупады – комментарий к "Бхагават-Гите", являющийся одновременно основным вероучительным текстом кришнаитов. Прокуратура попыталась оспорить это решение, однако потерпела неудачу, сообщает Центр "Сова".
Ознакомившись с мотивировочной частью судебного постановления, прокуратура примет решение, оспаривать ли это постановление в Президиуме Томского областного суда.

http://www.hro.org/node/13756

----------


## Maha-Balarama das

6 апреля облсуд раздал участникам производства определение от 21.03  в полном виде, мы направили его в РИА-Новости по их просьбе.
Они сделали репортаж, где указали некоторые выводы областного суда. Но изготовление мотивировачной части почему-то названо "отклонил апелляционное представление".
Да пусть пишут. "Век бы слушал" (С) Ералаш

----------


## jivaji

> Подлинная духовная жизнь в Гаудия Вайшнавизме начинается с принятия прибежища у стоп духовного учителя и следования его наставлениям. Рассуждения о любви не помогут, поможет только реальное ученичество.


С Вашего позволени, Анируддха пр., одно маааленькое дополнение: ...у стоп _истинного_ духовного учителя...

----------


## Achyuta Damodara das

> Ответы в этой теме не удовлетворили меня.
> Будьте добры, посмотрите вот на такой вариант:
> 
> Причина и инициатор вообще всего – Верховная Личность Бога Кришна.



Действительно, Кришна причина всех причин.

А причина подобных процессов - это зависть, злоба и ненависть к Кришне и Его преданным со стороны демонов, и попавших под их влияние.

Так что да, Кришна - причина всех причин. Но не Кришна инициатор подобных дел.
.

----------


## Achyuta Damodara das

Кришна не устраивал этот суд, его устроили те, кто всячески противится Ему и пытается увести других от Кришны, но таким образом они начинают служить Кришне. Как ни крути, всё возвращается на круги своя - все, кто так или иначе входит в соприкосновение с Кришной, начинают служить Ему - как преданные или как демоны, но от судьбы (природы души) не уйдёшь.
.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Церковь предложила ввести срок давности для священных книг.

РПЦ предложила ввести «срок давности» по обвинению в экстремизме для священных текстов. Глава синодального отдела по взаимоотношениям церкви и общества протоиерей Всеволод Чаплин предложил ввести норму, в соответствии с которой религиозные тексты старше 50 лет не могли бы обвиняться в разжигании вражды. Представители других конфессий поддерживают эту инициативу.

http://news.rambler.ru/13731665/

однако удивлен...

----------


## Веданта-крит дас

> Церковь предложила ввести срок давности для священных книг.
> 
> РПЦ предложила ввести «срок давности» по обвинению в экстремизме для священных текстов. Глава синодального отдела по взаимоотношениям церкви и общества протоиерей Всеволод Чаплин предложил ввести норму, в соответствии с которой религиозные тексты старше 50 лет не могли бы обвиняться в разжигании вражды. Представители других конфессий поддерживают эту инициативу.
> 
> http://news.rambler.ru/13731665/
> 
> однако удивлен...


с Одной стороны инициатива интересная, но... Шрила Прабхупада издал первую книгу Бхагавад-Гита как она есть в 1970-1972 году. это меня настораживает... чисто теоретически до 2020 года они могут преследовать Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть...
мы то знаем что Она не отлична от Слов Самого Кришны, и передает истинный дух Бхагавад-Гиты..., но... Время покажет, что кроется за их планами.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> с Одной стороны инициатива интересная, но... Шрила Прабхупада издал первую книгу Бхагавад-Гита как она есть в 1970-1972 году. это меня настораживает... чисто теоретически до 2020 года они могут преследовать Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть...
> мы то знаем что Она не отлична от Слов Самого Кришны, и передает истинный дух Бхагавад-Гиты..., но... Время покажет, что кроется за их планами.


значит ещё посудимся и не раз... :blink:

----------


## Милана

Мой мир 	LiveJournal 	twitter 	twitter 	[Поделиться ВКонтакте] 	+ Поделиться

Глава РФ стал почетным доктором вуза Индии после скандала с "Бхагавад-гитой"

http://globalsib.com/14142/

В Нью-Дели Президенту РФ Дмитрию Медведеву вручён диплом почётного доктора философии Университета имени Джавахарлала Неру. Как сказал глава РФ, этот университет пользуется очень высоким авторитетом в мире как очень крупный образовательный, научный и исследовательский центр.

Таким образом были подтверждены доброжелательные отношения между Россией из Индией, развивавшиеся на протяжении 65 лет. Между тем, недавние события в Томске, связанные с судом над памятником древнеиндийской литературы - "Бхагавад-гитой" - могли бы существенно осложнить отношения двух стран.

Прокурор Томска требовал признать книгу "Бхагавад-гита как она есть", в которую входит оригинальный текст литературного памятника на санскрите с комментариями основателя Международного общества сознания Кришны экстремистским материалом. Ленинский районный суд города отказал прокурору в этом в декабре 2011 года. При этом судебные заседания растянулись почти на полгода, вызвав большой общественный резонанс не только в России, но и в Индии, что грозило международным скандалом. Из-за этой ситуации дважды прерывались заседания индийского парламента, что является весьма редким случаем в истории.

Прокурор подал аппеляцию в областной суд, но тот 21 марта 2012 года оставил решение районного суда без изменений. Против суда над книгой активно выступали российские ученые - специалисты в сфере истории, филологии, философии: они провели конференцию по "Бхагавад-гите" в Томске и обратились с соответствующим письмом к первым лицам государства. В настоящее время решается вопрос о создании экспертного совета при уполномоченном по правам человека - для контроля над проведением экспертиз в отношении книг. В ходе судебного процесса над "Бхагавад-гитой" ряд ученых Томского и Кемеровского государственного университета делали заключения по поводу "экстремизма" в книге, при этом их коллеги считают ряд положений заключений весьма непрофессиональными и даже местами доходящими до абсурда.

Между тем, как заявил Дмитрий Медведев на церемонии присвоения ему почетного звания в индийском вузе, сегодня в рамках программы сотрудничества в области науки, техники и инноваций между Россией и Индией реализуется 120 проектов с участием 70 российских и более 50 индийских исследовательских институтов. Ведется сотрудничество по вопросам региональной и глобальной безопасности; развивается партнерство в рамках форума БРИКС и т.д. Соответственно, если благодаря безграмотному подходу российских ученых и сотрудников местных прокуратур будет создана ситуация, демонстрирующая явное неуважение России к культуре, религии и истории Индии, то реализация

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Соответственно, если благодаря безграмотному подходу российских ученых и сотрудников местных прокуратур будет создана ситуация, демонстрирующая явное неуважение России к культуре, религии и истории Индии, то реализация


Это ведь не Медведев сказал?

----------


## Милана

Соответственно, если благодаря безграмотному подходу российских ученых и сотрудников местных прокуратур будет создана ситуация, демонстрирующая явное неуважение России к культуре, религии и истории Индии, то реализация всех совместных проектов двух крупных государств будет сорвана.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да, похоже он. Ну и все тогда, можно окончательно закрывать вопрос с БГ

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да, похоже он. Ну и все тогда, можно окончательно закрывать вопрос с БГ


нет, не он

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Странно как-то статья составлено, не понятно ведь, кто говорит. Похоже на продолжение речи Медведева

----------


## Ivan

Теперь вот Всевышний Иегова решил провести крупгномасштабную проповедь силами оренбургского эСКа



> Власти продолжают давление на «Свидетелей Иеговы». Следственное управление Следственного комитета по Оренбургской области обнаружило экстремизм в деятельности региональной церкви «Свидетелей Иеговы» и возбудило уголовное дело в отношении организации, которая не вызывала подозрений у правоохранителей на протяжении 18 лет.
> 
> В субботу Следственный комитет Оренбургской области сообщил о возбуждении уголовного дела в отношении религиозной организации «Свидетели Иеговы». Приверженцев веры в скорый конец света и пришествие Христа подозревают в экстремизме. «Возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного части 1 статьи 282 УК РФ (возбуждение ненависти либо вражды, а также унижение человеческого достоинства)», – говорится в сообщении областного СУ СК.
> 
> Оренбургские следователи расценивают всю проповедническую работу «Свидетелей Иеговы» среди населения области как экстремистскую – уголовное дело возбуждено не по конкретным деяниям отдельных представителей общины, а «по факту деятельности» всей религиозной организации, которая существует в области с начала 1990-х годов.


Читать полностью: http://www.gazeta.ru/social/2012/05/05/4573829.shtml

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://religionip.ru/node/876

Прокуратура Томской области скорее всего прекратит кампанию против признания индуистских книг экстремистскими

Прокуратура Томской области может прекратить кампанию против признания индуистских книг экстремимстскими материалами. Как отмечает "Интерфакс-Религия", прокурор Томской области Василий Войкин склоняется к тому, чтобы не обжаловать решение Томского областного суда о признании книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" - одного из толкований индуистского священного писания "Бхагавад-гита" - неэкстремистской.

По словам религиоведа и социолога, ведущего научного сотрудника Института Европы РАН Романа Лункина, судебные процессы против толкований к книге "Бхагават-гита" были изначально абсурдными, представители прокуратуры и судьи пытались разобраться в сложных образных текстах, которые никогда не использовались для разжигания розни или вражды. Как справедливо отмечали многие эксперты, таким образом, можно признать экстремистской и Библию, и Коран. Само по себе преследование индуистской литературы было развернуто по обвинениям православных борцов с "сектами", и х критика была взята на вооружение правоохранительными органами как абсолютная истина и отправная точка процесса, что недопустимо в правовом демократическом обществе. Тем более, что кампания была очевидно направлена на дискредитацию одной организации - Общества Сознания Кришны в России, на что и отреагировало мировое сообщество, правительство Индии, российские религиоведы, социологи, исследователи индуизма, выступившие против безответственных и оскорбительных выступлений борцов с "сектами" во главе с Александром Дворкиным. Прокуратура Томской области не является специалистом в области индуистского учения, его переводов и изданий в России, и этот процесс должен быть прекращен подчеркнул Роман Лункин.

Суды в Томске дважды отказали прокуратуре Томской области в признании экстремистской книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" - одного из толкований индуистского священного писания "Бхагавад-гита".

Судебный процесс был начат на основании того, что в книге содержатся признаки разжигания религиозной ненависти, унижения достоинства человека по признакам пола, расы, национальности, языка, происхождения, отношения к религии.

Суд в Томске вызвал бурную реакцию в Индии: этой теме были посвящены дебаты в парламенте и заявление главы индийского МИД.

Представитель МИД РФ Александр Лукашевич ранее подчеркивал, что на предмет причисления к числу экстремистских материалов судом рассматривается именно русскоязычное издание книги "Бхагавад-Гита как она есть", а не само священное писание "Бхагавад-Гита". По его словам, произведение представляет собой авторизированный перевод оригинала с санскрита на английский язык. На русский язык книга была переведена в 1984 году.

----------


## Maha-Balarama das

> http://religionip.ru/node/876
> 
> Прокуратура Томской области скорее всего прекратит кампанию против признания индуистских книг экстремистскими
> 
> Прокуратура Томской области может прекратить кампанию против признания индуистских книг экстремимстскими материалами. Как отмечает "Интерфакс-Религия", прокурор Томской области Василий Войкин склоняется к тому, чтобы не обжаловать решение Томского областного суда о признании книги "Бхагавад-гита как она есть" - одного из толкований индуистского священного писания "Бхагавад-гита" - неэкстремистской.


Интерфакс-религия и здесь пытается исказить.
Прокурор высказался в очень утвердительной форме:
_"Не будем. Дополнительного обжалования не будет. Это мое личное решение", - сказал Войкин_
http://sibir.ria.ru/sudy/20120529/82238128.html 

Нет же. Интерфакс-религия (не путать с Интерфаксом) добавляет "скорее всего", "может прекратить".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

И слава Богу!

----------


## Нарайна дас

Интересно было  :smilies:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Бхагавад-гита" в критике пушкинских времен
http://a-kallistratov.livejournal.com/23120.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Тулси Габбард, конгрессвумен США, рассказывает о "Бхагавад-Гите" в честь Гита-джаянти 15 декабря 2013. Тулси присягает на Гите в конгрессе, Гита в такой обложке как Библия, название четкое - "Бхагавад-гита как она есть"




с русскими титрами : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

http://news.iskcon.org/us-congresswo...vad-gita,4218/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В этом году в честь Гита-джаянти Туласи Габбард зачитывала шлоки из "Бхагавад-Гиты как она есть" 




http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%97...B8%D1%86%D0%B0

Знаете ли вы?

Тематический выпуск к 15-летию Википедии

*- Длиннейшая статья русской Википедии была посвящена суду над индийской священной книгой.*

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...82%D1%8C%C2%BB

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Благодарность нашим ученым лингвистам за просвещение населения*

Подборка оригинальных текстов на латыни, наглядно показывающих, что не только иудеи, но и римляне (мало того, даже и сами первые христиане) называли первых христиан - сектой: 

См.: Слово «секта» в древнеримской литературе
См.: Слово «секта» в трудах ранних христианских апологетов (защитников, последователей)
на странице
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...BA%D1%82%D0%B0

И что показательно, англ. статья чрезвычайно скромная, по сравнению с русской:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sect

Благодарю, уважаемые российские латинисты!

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> *Спасибо нашим ученым лингвистам*
> 
> Подборка оригинальных текстов на латыни, наглядно показывающих, что не только иудеи, но и римляне (мало того, даже и сами первые христиане) называли первых христиан - сектой:


Осталось вам проделать как и христианам путь от секты до миллиардов сторонников по всему миру.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Осталось вам проделать как и христианам путь от секты до миллиардов сторонников по всему миру.


А что для вас весь мир? Планета Земля, что ли? 
Иисус Христос говорил "в мире Отца моего обителей много". 
Так что миллиарды христиан - это так, только одна веточка. 
Нам главное, чтобы ВСЕ получали знание о своей вечной природе и просвещались. И это забота Самого Шри Кришны, а мы - так, всего лишь что-то делаем понемногу )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В одном из университетов Великобритании 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В этом году день явления Песни Бога, Гита Джаянти - 14 декабря 



https://govardhanagirl.com/?fbclid=I...VJ5lYnjb4wgeZQ

В храме Новой Голоки придумали делать таблички со шлоками

----------

